# Weekly Competition 2018-31



## Mike Hughey (Jul 31, 2018)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *U' R' U' F' U F'
*2. *U R U2 R' U2 R U2 F' R2
*3. *R U2 R U R F2 U F' R'
*4. *R' F2 R F U' R2 U' F' R2
*5. *U' R F' R' F2 R' F2 U2 R'

*3x3x3
1. *D' F2 R2 B2 D2 L2 D' L2 U' R2 U2 R' D F U' R' B D' L' F D'
*2. *U' B' R U' R' F L U2 R2 U2 F D2 B U2 F' L2 B D2
*3. *B L2 D' R' F' B' U B2 L2 F' B2 U L2 B2 D L2 B2 L2 D2 L2 U'
*4. *D2 B2 F L2 F D2 R2 U' B' F D' B' F2 R' U2 L D U
*5. *D2 L' U2 R' D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 R' D L2 D2 B D U2 F' L' B2

*4x4x4
1. *L2 Rw2 R' D2 L U B Rw' R' U2 Rw Uw U2 Fw2 F Rw Fw2 Uw R Uw2 Rw2 R D' B2 F' D2 U R' F' Rw R2 Uw R Fw2 L' Fw' U Fw' D2 B
*2. *R2 D L D2 Fw' Rw' F Rw2 Fw' F Uw R Fw2 L D' Rw2 Uw2 Fw' U' Rw Uw' L2 B2 F2 Rw U2 R2 Fw2 U2 F D' Uw' L2 D' Fw' Rw2 Fw2 D2 U2 B
*3. *B' L' Rw' R2 B Uw2 Rw Uw2 Fw2 U Fw D Rw2 F' U' R D' Uw2 R2 Uw Fw' D' Uw2 U' F2 Uw2 Rw2 U2 L' Rw B' F' U' Fw F' L Rw2 Fw R' F'
*4. *D' U B L B' Fw' F2 U R' B2 Uw' Fw Uw2 Fw' D' L R B2 Fw2 F2 U' B2 D' U F L2 F2 U' B L Uw U Fw U2 F' D2 Rw D' R2 Fw'
*5. *R' Fw2 Uw Rw' F2 D' Uw2 L' Fw2 Rw' D U2 B2 Fw Rw' Uw2 Rw' Uw U' B2 Uw F2 Rw' D2 B Fw2 R2 D2 Rw2 Uw B' L' F' D2 B' Rw2 U2 B' Fw2 D'

*5x5x5
1. *D2 B Fw' Dw2 U' F D2 Dw U F2 Uw Bw' Lw' U' L2 D2 Uw2 F L2 Dw U R' Dw' Lw' Fw2 Dw2 Bw' Lw' Bw2 Rw' B' U F Uw2 Bw2 D' Fw2 R2 Fw' R' B D' Rw2 D' U' Bw' Lw U Rw' D2 L' Uw2 L' Lw Bw' Dw Rw2 R Fw Lw2
*2. *Lw Bw' Rw2 Fw2 Rw2 U2 Lw2 Fw' F2 R2 F2 Dw2 Uw2 Lw2 U2 L2 D U Fw' Uw Rw' Dw Uw2 Fw' Dw Rw' D2 Uw' Bw2 F D2 Lw' U2 Bw2 Dw2 F2 L R2 Uw Lw2 R2 B D Dw' Uw2 Fw Uw' Lw Uw Lw2 R Fw' R' Fw L2 D' Fw2 U F2 Uw2
*3. *D2 F2 Rw' B' L2 Lw U L B2 Bw' Fw' Rw' Bw Lw' Rw Fw' F' Dw L2 R U2 R' U' Lw' Bw' R' D B D Dw2 Lw' Dw2 L' Fw Rw2 B2 Bw2 F2 Lw' Fw' L' Uw2 U Bw2 Rw B Rw2 U' Bw' L' U Fw Dw' Uw2 Bw Uw2 U2 Rw2 U2 F'
*4. *Bw' Rw2 B' F U2 Rw2 Fw2 F2 Dw B Lw' Rw' D' Lw2 Dw2 Uw' L' R F2 L Uw U Lw Rw Bw2 L D B2 U2 Fw' L2 B2 Bw2 U2 Lw' Uw' Rw2 Bw F R' F D Fw U' Lw' Bw L Lw2 F Dw' Uw Bw Fw2 Uw' R' Uw2 Lw' R2 F' R'
*5. *L' R2 Bw D Rw Dw' U Rw2 Dw' L2 Lw Bw L' Lw2 F2 Uw' L2 Lw Rw2 R2 B' D' Uw U Bw' Fw L2 Rw D2 Dw' R2 Fw D2 Uw' U2 Lw R U L' Rw' R2 Dw2 Fw Uw B2 Bw' Uw' L Rw Dw' L' F' Rw' B' Bw2 Lw' D U R D'

*6x6x6
1. *L' 2D2 2U 2R2 2B 3U2 2L2 2B' U2 F2 D L2 2B' L2 2D 2R R' 2B2 2L' 2R' D F 3R2 D' 2D2 2U2 2F2 2L 2U 2F' L R D' 2R D 2U2 L 3F U' L' D' U B2 2B2 2F2 2R 2D2 2U U2 2F2 2L' B2 2B' 3R 2D' L' 2R' D U F 3U2 L' R 3F' F U' L 2B2 D 2B2
*2. *D 2U' U' L2 D 2U' B2 D 3U2 U2 2R' D 3U2 2U2 R' D' 3U 2F2 D2 2D 3U 3R R B2 3U L2 2F2 2R2 U2 2B D' B2 F' L' 3R 2U' R' 3U' L 2L B2 2F' R 2F' L' 3F F2 2L2 D' 2F R B F2 2R R' 2D' 3U 2U2 U F 2R 3F' D2 2D' 3U U' 3F' F U2 B'
*3. *L2 3F' 2D 2L2 2F2 2U 2F2 U' 2L2 2D2 L2 3R2 2D' 2L' 2U' U2 2L2 2R 2F2 R2 D L 3U' 2B2 D B R' 3U 2B 2L2 R 3F2 F U' 3F2 2D' 2U' 2F 3U 2U' B' 2F R 3F R2 2B2 L2 2U L2 2L2 2F' 2U L 2R' R' 3U' 3F L' 2L2 B2 2D 2U2 U2 3F F2 2L2 3R' R' D2 2U'
*4. *2B L 3U2 2U B' 3F' 3R2 R 3F2 3U U' B' 2B' 2F' F2 R2 3U' U' B' 2L2 3F L' 2R2 B' 2R' 2U' U 2F2 L U 2L' 3R' 2R R' B2 2B2 3F2 2L' B2 F R2 B2 F' D' L' B2 L2 3R2 U' L2 D' 2L' 3F' 3R' R2 2U B' F2 2D2 2L B2 2B' 2F' F2 2D' 2B' L' D 3U' F2
*5. *L' R' 3U 2U2 B' 2B2 3F2 2F F D2 2R2 2U' 2L D2 R2 3F' F2 2L 2R' 2F' U 2B2 2F 2D 2R 3F' 2U2 B' D' 2F2 L' B 3F2 F 2U2 3R' U' B R' 2B 2F D2 2F 2D' 3U 2B' 2F' L 2F2 3U 3F 2D2 3R2 2B 3F 2F' F2 2R' F2 3R' 2B' 3U L B2 3F L' B 3U2 2F 2U2

*7x7x7
1. *U2 2B F2 3U' 2U2 2L 3B 3F2 2F R' F2 U2 3L' 3R2 3D2 L' 2L 2R U2 2L2 3U' 3B2 3F U' 3R' 2R R' 2B2 D' 2B L2 2D 3F' 2F F 3L B 3F 2U 3B L D' L' R' B 2U' 3F' 2F2 2L 2D2 B2 3B 3F2 F' 2D 2U 2R2 3B U' B2 R2 2D' B2 F2 L' U 2L2 2B2 3F' F' 3R' 3D2 L' U2 2L 2R' 2B 2U' U2 2L2 2D 3D' 3R2 2U' 3L2 3F' 2F 3R 3U2 2B2 U 2B D' F' 3U 3L2 3B 3F 2F' U'
*2. *L 2B' D B 3F2 2D 3U2 L 2L2 3L2 R B' 3U 2U 2B' 3B' F' 2R2 2U2 L' 3F2 2R' 2F2 F2 2U U2 3F 3R 2D' 3L2 F2 D2 F' L' 2B' D' 2L R' 2B 3D 3U2 3F 2U' 3R2 B 3D2 2U2 B F' 3L2 D2 3U L2 3D 2F2 L' 3L2 2D2 3B2 F' 3L 2R2 R2 3F' 2R 3U2 2U 2R 3B U2 3B' 2R' 3U' 2F D' 3D' 3U' L 3L' 3B' 3F2 F2 3D2 3F L 3B 2U2 3L' 2D' 3U' B2 2F' R2 3U2 U L 3F2 3R 2R' 3U'
*3. *3B L' 2D2 3D' 2U 2L' 2U' B 2B U B2 L 2L2 3R' R' B2 F2 3D' 3F' 3D2 R2 2B' 3R' R' 3U2 B' 2B2 3B2 F 2R B2 2B2 3F 2U' 3L 2D2 3D' 3R B2 3B' D2 B' 2B2 3B2 3F2 2F2 2U2 3F2 D 2F2 2R 3U L R' B2 F' L' 3R 2R' B' F' 3L 3R2 3B' R' 3D2 2L2 B2 D' 2U2 2B 3F 2F 2D' 3D2 B2 2D R' 3D 3F 3U 2L2 2R' R2 B2 L2 U2 3R' 3B 2F 3L2 R B2 2F2 2D2 R 3F R' 2U2 3L2
*4. *2F 2R2 3U' 2L' 2R R' 3F2 2F 2L 2D' 3D 2U B' 2F' D' B2 2B 2F R 2F2 2L 3L' 3R 3U 2L' 3B2 3F' 2F 2U 3B' F 2L2 F2 L2 D' 3L R2 D2 2L2 2R' R 2U' F D2 F' 3U' B2 2B2 2R2 B2 2R2 2D' 3D' 3U' 2L U2 3B 2F' 2L2 3R2 3F 3L 3U2 L R 3B' 3R2 3F 2D 2B 3F' L 3R2 B D' 2F F' 2D2 3U' L D 2L' 2R2 F L' R' 2B 2D' 2U' 3B' 2D 3U' 3B2 2F' 3D' 3U' F 2L' 2D' 2F
*5. *2D' 3U' 2U2 L R 2D' 3F L2 2L2 R 2D' 3F2 L2 R 2B' 2R2 D' 3D' 2L2 F' 2R2 R' 2U' U 3F2 F2 L 2R2 3F 3D2 L2 R' 3B' 3F2 3L2 3R2 2R' B2 2D2 2F' D' 3U2 U2 3F2 2F' 2R2 3B 2D2 U2 B2 U2 3L' 3D2 2B' 3B' L2 B2 3D2 3U' 2U 3L 2R 3F 2R 3D' 3U2 2R' 3D' 3B 2L2 2R2 B2 F' L2 2L 3B L 2D 3B' D2 2B' 3F' L B' 2L2 B 2U' 3L 3D' 3L B' F L' 2L B2 2U 3R 3U 3B2 2F2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *F' R U' F U' R U2 R U'
*2. *R2 F' U R F2 R F' U2 R
*3. *R' U2 F2 U R' U2 R F2 R'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *R L D' U2 F2 D' U B' R2 U' L' R2 B2 R D2 R2 B2 F2 L' F' R2 Fw Uw'
*2. *R B F2 L D' R B' F D2 L2 U L2 D F2 B' L2 R F L2 Fw' Uw2
*3. *U' L' B L R U2 B U' D' R2 U2 F D' U2 F' L F' U2 R2 Fw Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Fw L' D' Uw' B' F Uw2 U' F Rw2 B Fw Uw2 R' F Rw' Fw2 F2 R2 Uw Fw2 F L2 D2 Rw D2 Rw U B Fw' U F2 R' F' D U' B2 L R' Uw'
*2. *Rw2 B Fw D' B' Rw Uw' R B2 F2 Rw D2 R B D2 Uw' F' D2 U Fw2 F' Uw' Fw Rw R' U' Rw R B Uw Rw' Fw' U' R' Fw D' Uw2 L Fw' F'
*3. *B' Fw F' Rw' U2 B' R D2 R Uw F D2 U L Rw' R2 D2 B Fw2 F L Uw' Fw' R2 B' Uw' L B Fw U' B2 R' Fw2 U2 Fw' Uw' Fw' Uw2 R2 D'

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *L' F2 Dw Fw Dw Rw2 Fw L' Rw Uw2 U' Rw2 R D Dw U2 Rw2 Bw L2 Lw2 R' U' L2 B' U Rw' Bw' U' Lw2 Dw Rw2 R' B' Lw Rw2 D2 Dw U R2 Fw Dw2 Lw2 Rw D2 U2 Bw Dw Uw U' F2 Rw' Fw Dw' Uw Lw D' Rw' Bw Rw B2
*2. *Lw2 D' Dw' Bw D Uw' U' Lw' U2 L' Rw R Uw L Lw' Rw' F' Dw2 L' Uw' Rw' U Rw' Fw' F2 L' D Fw2 L' Rw' Fw2 Rw Uw R2 B2 D U L2 U2 Bw L' Fw2 F Dw2 Rw' Uw L' R' Fw Rw Bw F2 Rw F D2 Uw U' Rw2 Fw2 F2
*3. *L Uw2 L2 Rw2 B' Fw' Rw D2 U2 B' Fw2 Dw2 Uw2 U Rw U' Lw' D2 U L' Fw F2 D' L2 Fw Dw' Rw' Uw2 U2 Bw' Fw' F2 R' F2 R Fw' D R Bw2 Lw' R Dw2 B2 Uw' Rw U' B Fw2 U2 R Uw' F2 L Lw' R' Fw Lw2 Bw' Fw' Dw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2U2 B 3F2 L' U2 2F' L' 2L' R 2B2 F' 2L2 2D R 2B2 3F' D 2B' F2 D' F' L 2D2 3U' L2 D' 2U 2F 2D' 3U2 2U 3F' U' F' 2U2 L 2L' 2R2 R' 3F2 F' 2U2 R 3U U 2L' 2F2 D' 2D 3U' 3F' D2 L 2L' 2B 3U2 L' 3U' 3R' D2 U 3R' 2R' F2 2L' 3U' 2L2 D' 2F2 2R2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *3U L 2R' 3B2 2F2 L U2 L2 3L R2 3B' 2L2 2R R 2U2 2R 3B' 3D 3U2 2F2 2D2 L' 2B' 3F' F R' D2 3U2 3B 2F' 3U2 U' 2F L2 3L 3U' 2F2 L' 2L 3R' 3F' L B' U F' 3R2 U' 2B 3F' 2D2 2L2 2R 3D2 R2 2B2 L 3D L' R 3U2 2U' F 3D' 3U2 3R' 3B' R2 3B 2F 2L 2F2 F' 3D2 U B2 2B 2D' 2B L 3F2 2U' 2L2 B 2B2 2L' 2B' 3F2 2F' L2 3B' 3F2 3L' F2 2L 2R2 2U' 2F' 3R' 2F2 L

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *L F D2 L R' U' R2 B2 L' U F2 D' U' F' R B2 R' L2 F' R D Rw2 Uw'
*2. *B' R' L' U2 B' R' B' F R' F B2 D' L2 R' B2 F D2 R F' B L' Fw Uw
*3. *L' R2 B R2 F' D U2 L' B2 L2 D' U' F U2 R2 D2 F2 L' U Fw Uw2
*4. *B2 R U L R' U2 D B' D2 F U' B2 U' F2 L R F L2 U2 Rw Uw2
*5. *B2 R B' R2 F B2 L D2 U2 B' F D2 L' D U2 F2 L' U2 L2 Fw Uw'
*6. *F' U' F' L2 D F2 L F2 D L F D2 L' D F2 U B2 L B L2 Fw'
*7. *L2 R' B2 D' L2 U D2 L' R U D2 R2 F' U R F2 B' U D' F' D2 Rw2 Uw'
*8. *F R2 D U' R U2 F2 R2 D' L B2 F' L' F' U' R' D' R' L' Fw Uw
*9. *U R' U2 R2 U' L' B R' L2 B' R' L F2 D' U' B D2 U' B2 R2 B2 Rw' Uw'
*10. *B2 R B' F2 U B' D' L B' D2 R' B2 U R' F' R B R' L2 U Fw
*11. *F2 B L' R2 F R U2 D2 L D2 F' U D L' B' R' F' R2 U' B2 L2 Fw
*12. *F R2 U' D' B' D R2 B2 L' F' B2 L2 R' D' U' B2 D' B F' L' R Fw' Uw
*13. *U' F' D' L2 B2 D2 B2 F U2 D B2 F2 R F L' R F2 L2 B Rw2 Uw2
*14. *U' F2 D2 U2 B2 L' B2 R U2 B D2 U' B' D L U' F D' R F D2 Fw Uw'
*15. *F B D U2 L2 F2 D L2 R' U' L U' L U2 D2 R' F B' L D' R Fw' Uw'
*16. *R F2 R L' F B' L2 D' U2 L B L2 D L R2 U D' F B Rw Uw
*17. *U' L2 R2 B' D' R' F2 R D' R L U D2 L2 B2 F R2 B L2 U2 Rw2 Uw
*18. *D' U' R' U' F D2 L' U D' R L2 F R2 F' L' B' D B2 R2 Fw Uw
*19. *B' L2 D2 R B2 R2 D' R2 L2 U' D' B2 F2 D U F' D U' B2 R U2 Rw2 Uw
*20. *R L2 U' F2 L2 D' B2 R2 U B2 R2 B' U D B' L2 F R2 L D Fw' Uw2
*21. *B2 L' D F B R2 U' D' L' F D' U B2 F' R' B2 R2 F2 U' B' Rw Uw2
*22. *D' U B2 R' F R' B' R L' B' F' R2 B2 D2 L' D2 U' R2 D Rw' Uw
*23. *B2 L2 B' R' D' L B D' U L B' F' U' L2 F2 B2 R2 D' B U Fw Uw
*24. *D2 R L B2 F' L' B L U B2 R2 D2 U L2 F2 R F2 U' B Rw' Uw'
*25. *L' U' L2 R' D' L2 R2 F2 D2 F L B' D2 U R B' U2 L2 B2 D' U2 Fw' Uw
*26. *R B2 D F L2 D L2 U' B D' R B2 U' D L B' R F' R' B2 Rw Uw
*27. *B2 D B2 R D' L F2 D' B2 R2 L D2 L' D' R U2 R' F2 R2 B2 D' Fw Uw2
*28. *B R' B F' U2 B' L2 R F2 R2 F2 L R' U' R' B2 L' D2 U Rw Uw'
*29. *B2 D' U L' U2 F L D B2 F2 U F' U' B' L B2 F R2 L' U' Fw Uw2
*30. *D2 R B' R U D2 B L' F L' F D2 B L D2 F L F' B' L2 U Rw' Uw
*31. *B2 F U2 D R D' R' D2 B' R' D2 U' F2 D' B' U2 D2 R2 L' Fw Uw'
*32. *R' L F' L2 B L R2 U' R B L D R U2 B D' B2 L' D Fw Uw2
*33. *U' B2 F D R L D' R2 F L R' U D F2 B U' D2 L' R' D2 B' Rw2 Uw
*34. *U L2 F D2 U' R' F' U2 D' R' D B' D L F' L2 U' F2 D2 F2 B' Uw2
*35. *R2 F' R B2 D2 L2 F2 B D L B2 R F' L R D' L' R' B' F2 Rw Uw2
*36. *U2 D L R' D2 L U2 D B2 D' U F' B D' U2 L B2 L2 R2 B Rw Uw
*37. *D U' L U L F' U' F B2 U2 L F B U' B L' F' U2 L' Fw Uw2
*38. *F' U F' L B U D' R' F L2 R2 D' R D' L D' U' F L Fw
*39. *B2 F U2 L' U' R2 D2 L D2 U2 R D2 F' D L D2 R B' F L2 Fw Uw2
*40. *U' B2 F R2 D' R' F D B' R2 D U' F D2 R' L U D2 R' Fw Uw
*41. *B F2 U' R F' B' L R D R L2 D' R2 D U' L D2 R L D' U2 Fw' Uw
*42. *D2 B2 F U' F U2 F2 L' R2 F D R2 F2 D' F2 R2 L2 D' B2 U' Rw2 Uw
*43. *D' R2 B' U' B' D2 L D B R F2 R U L2 F' U' B' R' F2 L2 Fw' Uw'
*44. *F U R2 F R' B2 R U B2 L2 D B' U' D2 R F2 R' L' D Fw Uw2
*45. *U' D2 L2 R B L2 B D' U' B R' B' R' U2 L R U' F U2 D2 Rw'
*46. *R2 U2 R2 D' R' F' R' B' F2 U2 D2 L2 R2 B U' F2 D2 L U F R' Fw Uw2
*47. *U2 D' B2 U' D2 B D R2 D2 U L' B2 U F R' F2 R L' F Rw' Uw2
*48. *D' B2 U R' B2 U2 L B2 F' R' D F U2 D B' D' B2 R' F D' F2 Rw2 Uw2
*49. *U' B' L' R2 B2 U' R2 U' R2 D U B2 F2 D L2 F L' B' L R2 Fw Uw'
*50. *B2 D' U2 L' R F' D2 B' R U' L2 R' B2 R' U R' F2 B L2 F Rw2
*51. *U F2 B R2 L2 B' F2 L' B2 F' R' F2 D' B2 L D' L' D2 B' Rw' Uw2
*52. *D B' D' R U' R' L' D' R F D2 L R2 F' U R2 L2 B' R' B F2 Rw Uw
*53. *D2 L2 U R2 L B2 D' U' R B' F2 U2 B2 L B U2 F2 R' U' B L Fw' Uw
*54. *R2 F' U' F2 L2 D2 L2 D2 L' F' U' R D B' L' D2 U B2 R U2 L Fw' Uw2
*55. *U' R U F' R F' U' B2 R' B' F L' F D2 U' F R U B2 U Rw Uw'
*56. *D' F' B' R B' D B R' L2 D U' L U' B R' B2 U F U2 B2
*57. *F2 U2 L R2 D2 R' L2 D' F B' U' F' B2 U' R F B' R' U' F2 D2 Fw Uw'
*58. *B2 R2 D' F' B' D' L' D' B R L' D B' U' D R F R F2 Rw2
*59. *R' F' D U F2 U2 F' B2 U2 D2 F2 R D L2 F2 L2 B R2 D Rw Uw2
*60. *F L2 D2 U' R2 B2 L' R' U' B L D2 B' F' D L2 F' B2 U2 Rw Uw'

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *D' L2 U2 B2 F2 U' B2 L2 D F2 U F U2 R U2 F L' D B L' D'
*2. *L' D' R U2 L B R B U L D2 R' F2 U2 L2 D2 R U2 D2 F2
*3. *D2 B2 R2 F D2 B' R2 U2 L2 U2 F' U L' D2 U' B' L2 U' B R'
*4. *L' U B2 L' F' L' U D B' L2 F2 B2 L' U2 F2 R U2 B2 R2 U2
*5. *L2 U L2 F2 D U L2 F2 D F2 R2 B' L' U' B' D' F R D' U R2

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *F R2 F R2 U2 F R2 D2 U2 R2 F U L' F2 D' F' R' B2 F2 R2
*2. *F2 R D2 B2 L2 F2 L' B2 R2 F2 D' B L D' L' U F L2 U2 R F'
*3. *D2 B' U2 B R2 B' L2 F2 R2 B R2 U' B2 R' U L F D R B D'
*4. *L2 U2 F2 L2 U' R2 U L2 D' F2 U' R' U' F R2 F' L U B' F D
*5. *U' L' D2 L' F R F2 B D' B' U2 R2 L2 B2 R2 U L2 D L2 U2 D'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *F' B' D R D F' L2 U B L' B2 L D2 R2 F2 R F2 U2 B2 L'
*2. *F2 U B R' B' L' F U B' L U' L2 D2 R2 B2 D' B2 U2 F2 B2 U
*3. *U2 L2 B L2 B' R2 F' R2 U2 R2 D2 R' F U' R B2 L' U' R' U'
*4. *D B U' D2 L' D B' D2 L F' L2 U D F2 U' B2 R2 D F2 D B2
*5. *R L2 F U' F2 B' L2 U' F' D' L' U2 F2 D2 L2 F2 R2 D' R2 U2 B2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F D2 L B2 F2 L2 F2 R F2 D2 L R2 D' R F2 U' F' L U B' L' R2 D R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *U' R F' U' R U' R U R'
*3. *D R2 B2 D2 U' R2 B2 D' F2 U' R B2 R' B U' F' R B F L U2
*4. *R' Uw R B D' B' Fw' R2 Uw' F2 Uw' U2 F2 R B F Rw2 F' L R2 F' R2 D2 Uw L' B' Fw' L2 Uw2 Rw2 B2 Fw' Rw' R2 Fw F2 D' B' F' Rw2

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *U' F R2 U2 F2 U' R' F2 U2
*3. *D' R2 U' B2 U' R2 U' F2 U B R' D B2 D' B2 U F L'
*4. *F R D' L D R2 Uw2 B' D' F2 Rw B' U Rw D' Rw2 U' B2 L' R2 B D2 Uw2 U2 F2 Uw' U2 Fw L' Rw2 R2 Uw' U2 Fw' Uw R Uw' F Uw2 Rw
*5. *Fw2 F2 R2 D' F D2 Dw Uw U Lw2 B' Fw L2 D Lw2 B' Dw L' Rw' B' Dw' L' Fw2 Uw' L2 Rw' B2 Fw F2 Lw Dw2 Lw U Lw2 D2 F' Uw L2 Rw R' D Dw U' L2 B' U' Fw' Uw' R Bw' R' Fw2 L F Dw Lw Bw Dw' Uw2 F2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *R U2 R' F2 R F' U' R' F
*3. *B2 R2 D2 F R2 B' R2 F R2 F' D' B2 U' R D2 U2 R
*4. *U2 L2 F2 Rw2 F2 L' F2 L' Rw2 F2 Uw2 Fw Rw2 D2 Uw' Rw2 B Fw' L2 Rw2 D' Uw2 B F2 U B2 Uw' R2 D Fw L' B' Fw' Rw' Fw Rw' Uw2 Fw2 D2 U2
*5. *Dw2 Lw2 D2 Lw D' Dw F Rw' D Bw2 L' Dw Lw' Bw R2 Uw2 R2 Uw2 L' Bw F U Fw Dw' Uw Bw Dw2 Bw' D2 B Lw R' Uw B' F D Uw Lw' Dw' L F D2 Fw' L R Bw2 R' Fw2 F' L2 Fw' Uw2 F' Uw2 B2 Fw U2 R D2 L2
*6. *B L B' 3U2 2R2 B' 3R2 2F2 3U U2 3F2 2F 2R2 2B L' 2U R 2B R' D' B2 3U2 B2 2D2 R 2U 2R2 U2 B2 2B' 2F2 F' 2L' U 2R 2D L' 2D' 2U' F 2R' R2 2D 3F 2U2 3F2 2R2 3U 2L2 3F F 2L 2R D2 U2 2L B' L F' 2R 3U' 2U 3F2 U2 3R' F' 3U2 U' 2R 2D2

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *U R U2 R' F R F U2 F
*3. *D' L2 R2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 U2 F2 L2 F L' B D L B' R F2 L2 D'
*4. *B2 L R' D2 Fw2 F' Rw' D2 Uw' R2 Fw2 F Rw2 Fw2 L' U Fw F2 Uw L Fw2 F2 Rw' F2 D' U2 Rw D L Fw' F2 Rw' R' U' R' D2 L2 D' R2 Fw
*5. *L2 R' U' R2 D' Uw' U2 Bw2 F Rw Fw L Dw Fw' D' U Rw' B2 Bw2 Lw D' U Lw' R' U Bw F' L' Lw U F' D2 Rw' R B2 Bw D' Fw' Uw2 Rw2 F2 Dw2 U B F R Fw' L B2 Dw2 L' Lw R B' Rw' Fw L' Lw Uw2 Lw2
*6. *2D2 B2 3U' 2B 2F' L 2L' 3R F 3R2 F2 2L' R 2F' 2R 3U 3R2 2R' R 2U2 2L 2D' 2R 2B2 R 2F' D B' 3U' 2L2 U2 2L F2 L2 3R 2F' 2D 3U' B' L2 2F2 2D' F' D2 R' F2 R' 3U' 2L2 B2 3F' F' 3U' B U2 2B2 3U' 2B' 3F2 D' 2B U 3R2 2F 2L 3U' 2U U2 2B2 2F2
*7. *3D2 3L' 3R 2D 3L2 3R' R 2D2 F2 D 2U' U' 2B F' 3L 3R' 3F2 2U' 2L' B' D2 3D2 2U U2 B2 F 3U' 2R U' 2B U 2L R2 2B2 2R' 2U' 2L 3F' 3L' 3D' R B2 2F' U2 2L2 R2 D 3U2 2F 2U2 3B' 2F 3U2 2R 3B' 3D2 3U' L' 3U 2U F2 2L 2R2 2D2 3D2 2R2 2D2 2B 3B 2F 2D' 2B' 2L 2D2 B 3B2 2D' 3D 2L2 2R2 2F2 2L2 R2 3D 3U2 2R2 3B2 R2 B' L 2L2 3L 3R 2R 2U' F' 2U2 2B 3D2 R'

*Clock
1. *UR1- DR6+ DL3+ UL2- U2+ R6+ D5+ L4- ALL1- y2 U0+ R1+ D4+ L1+ ALL2+ DL
*2. *UR6+ DR4- DL2- UL2- U4+ R1+ D0+ L1+ ALL5+ y2 U3+ R4- D2+ L1- ALL1+ DR UL
*3. *UR4+ DR0+ DL4- UL1- U3- R4+ D3+ L4- ALL4+ y2 U3+ R5- D4- L4- ALL4- UR UL
*4. *UR5- DR1- DL4+ UL6+ U2- R2+ D2+ L5+ ALL3+ y2 U1+ R1+ D4+ L5- ALL1- DR DL UL
*5. *UR1- DR3- DL5- UL4- U2- R4- D6+ L3- ALL2+ y2 U5- R3+ D3- L3- ALL3+ UR DR UL

*MegaMinx
1. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*4. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *U L' R' U' B L U' L U' l r' b u'
*2. *U' L' U' L' U B R' U' r b u'
*3. *U R' U' L' R' U' R b u'
*4. *B' L B' U L' U B l r u
*5. *U R L B' L R B' R r' b u'

*Square-1
1. *(0, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (-2, 4) / (0, -3) / (3, 0) / (2, 3) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, -4) / (4, 0) / (0, -4)
*2. *(1, 0) / (3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, -3) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (6, 1) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, -2) / (-2, 2) / (2, 0)
*3. *(4, 0) / (0, -3) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (1, 4) / (0, -3) / (5, -4) / (6, 4) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (2, 0) / (6, 0) /
*4. *(0, -1) / (1, -2) / (-4, -1) / (1, -5) / (3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, 4) / (-4, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, 3) / (0, -1) / (0, -2)
*5. *(3, -1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (5, -1) / (-3, 1) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-2, 0) / (2, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-3, -1)

*Skewb
1. *U' L U' L' U' L R L U' B' U'
*2. *R L R B L B' L B' U' B' U'
*3. *U L' B' R B R' B' U' R' B' U'
*4. *B R U' L U' L R B U' B' U'
*5. *U' L R L R' L' R U' L B' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'
*2. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U
*3. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U'

*Mini Guildford
2. *U2 R2 F U' F' U' R F'
*3. *R2 U' R2 D' B2 U' F2 U2 R2 F2 D' B D U L2 B2 L' B F D2 L2
*4. *B D2 Uw' U L2 Uw' Rw' Fw' L2 R D2 Fw2 L2 R2 D Rw2 R' U' L2 R' F' U' B' R2 U2 R B2 R' Uw' F' Rw R Uw Rw D U' B2 Fw' U B
*5. *Lw Rw Dw Bw D2 F L U R Bw Uw U Rw' Dw' R2 Uw U2 Bw F2 D2 Fw Uw2 R' B L' Rw2 R' Bw' U' R F' Lw2 Dw2 B2 Dw Uw' U2 R' B' Bw2 R Uw2 B2 F2 R2 Bw L' Rw' F' L2 R Uw F2 L Bw Dw' Fw Lw' D F2
*OH. *R2 D' F2 D' F2 D' L2 U2 B2 R2 U L' D' R2 B F' L' U' L2 B' D2
*Clock. *UR1- DR5- DL0+ UL2- U2- R1+ D6+ L1- ALL2- y2 U1+ R4+ D2+ L2+ ALL2- UR DL
*Mega. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *U B R' B U R' B' R B l' r u
*Skewb. *R' B' R' U' R L' U B U' B' U'
*Square-1. *(1, 3) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, 3) / (4, -2) / (2, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (4, 0) / (6, 0) /


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 31, 2018)

Pyra- 10.165, 11.106, 8.266, 9.463, 9.657 = 9.761
2x2- 1.012, 3.433, 6.801, 2.744, 2.467 = 2.881
3x3- 18.527, 17.061, 16.805, 14.851, 14.853 = 16.239


----------



## AbsoRuud (Jul 31, 2018)

2x2 - 6.89, 9.01, 10.94, 12.16, 6.48.
3x3 - 1:29.45, 1:55.88 (sigh), 1:13.98, 1:08.45, 1:05.07.

That's al the wrote for me.


----------



## Foreright (Jul 31, 2018)

3x3 - 37.171, 35.892, 30.034, 36.353, 32.845 = 35.030


----------



## SlowCuber17 (Aug 1, 2018)

2x2 - 3.086 5.164 4.324 6.252 6.284 = 5.247
3x3 - 15.953 13.697 15.659 14.867 13.767 = 14.764
4x4 - 52.902 50.310 48.678 47.005 56.148 = 50.630
2+3+4 Relay - 1:13.109


----------



## muchacho (Aug 3, 2018)

*3x3OH*: 43.79, 26.11, 25.56, 26.52, 45.09 = *32.14*


----------



## weatherman223 (Aug 4, 2018)

This 2.8 went unnoticed https://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/showPersonalRecords.php?showRecords=1927

Edit: And this 1:12 7x7 single https://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/showPersonalRecords.php?showRecords=3504


----------



## Reizii_ (Aug 4, 2018)

2x2 - 4.84, 6.53, 7.66, 5.37, 3.11 = 5.58
3x3 - 31.31, 31.00, 25.13 (!), 26.99 (also !), 31.41 = 29.77
4x4 - 3:19.93, 2:59.80, 2:48.56, 3:20.66, 3:15.49 = 3:11.74 lol (I hate 4x4, but I did it anyway)
Skewb - 10.93 (really good for me!), 26.59 (bad), 15.45, 13.24, 19.53 = 16.07
2+3+4 Relay - 4:03.54 (First time doing a relay)

I had planned to do 5x5 and 2+3+4+5 relay but ran out of time.


----------



## LightFlame_ (Aug 4, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> This 2.8 went unnoticed And this 1:12 7x7 single https://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/showPersonalRecords.php?showRecords=3504


i dont know... he has one sub 1.5 and then the rest are sub 8s


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 4, 2018)

weatherman223 said:


> This 2.8 went unnoticed https://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/showPersonalRecords.php?showRecords=1927
> 
> Edit: And this 1:12 7x7 single https://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/showPersonalRecords.php?showRecords=3504


Thanks, I'll fix them.


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (Aug 4, 2018)

2x2- (4.27), 10.29, (10.77), 9.07, 7.50 = 8.95

3x3- (28.84), 21.44, 21.87, (20.24), 21.96 = 21.76

4x4- 1:40.09, 1:30.60, 1:31.31, (1:40.20), (1:28.24) = 1:34.00

5x5- (3:36.67), 4:03.18, (4:05.02), 3:58.64, 3:39.00 = 3:53.61

6x6- 8:02.12, (8:25.98), (7:46.93), 7:54.95, 7:56.12 = 7:57.73

3x3 OH- (50.36), 59.30, (1:07.64), 1:05.73, 1:03.57 = 1:02.87

2+3+4 Relay- 2:53.27

2+3+4+5 Relay- 6:31.11

2+3+4+5+6 Relay- 15:34.29

MegaMinx- 3:18.76, (2:56.67), 3:15.58, 3:07.39, (3:20.42) = 3:13.91


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 6, 2018)

Hey - I have another week with a successful result in all events!

My worst event was 5BLD; I only got one out of three of those. But I was solving those in a very distracted environment.


----------



## obelisk477 (Aug 6, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> Hey - I have another week with a successful result in all events!
> 
> My worst event was 5BLD; I only got one out of three of those. But I was solving those in a very distracted environment.



I noticed your 7BLD was only 2 minutes worse than your 6BLD lol


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 6, 2018)

obelisk477 said:


> I noticed your 7BLD was only 2 minutes worse than your 6BLD lol


Yes, pretty ridiculous! The 7BLD was ridiculously good, the 6BLD was ridiculously slow.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 6, 2018)

I just wanted to say in response to @the super cuber 's multiBLD attempt - wow!

35/60 60:00

36/60 in 1:01:17 [31:40 memo] 

Good to see Shivam going for 60!


----------



## Bogdan (Aug 7, 2018)

234567-> 18:36.89


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 7, 2018)

Wow, time for a long list (almost 2000 lines)

Results for week 31: congratulations to lejitcuber, Shadowjockey and Dream Cubing


```
2x2x2(167)
[LIST=1]
[*]1.36 Piyu
[*]1.51 Aamirhaha
[*]1.85 turtwig
[*]1.86 TheDubDubJr
[*]1.92 Elvin Thorsen
[*]1.98 lejitcuber
[*]2.13 asacuber
[*]2.13 Jscuber
[*]2.14 Sean Hartman
[*]2.18 gavinz
[*]2.39 cubeshepherd
[*]2.47 1samko2345
[*]2.51 Magdamini
[*]2.58 NoProblemCubing
[*]2.59 zhangcy
[*]2.63 zekecahill
[*]2.66 Zac04attack
[*]2.66 Luke Garrett
[*]2.67 TheodorNordstrand
[*]2.75 Zeke Mackay
[*]2.76 [email protected]
[*]2.79 mihnea3000
[*]2.82 Shadowjockey
[*]2.82 arquillian
[*]2.84 AdrianCubing
[*]2.85 Metallic Silver
[*]2.88 Duncan Bannon
[*]2.89 thecubingwizard
[*]2.95 JMHCubed
[*]2.96 jihu1011
[*]2.99 CubingwithChris
[*]3.01 OriginalUsername
[*]3.02 Ethan Horspool
[*]3.02 Elf
[*]3.06 MCuber
[*]3.07 BradenTheMagician
[*]3.10 Dream Cubing
[*]3.11 jancsi02
[*]3.13 2017LAMB06
[*]3.15 vedroboev
[*]3.15 JustAnotherGenericCu
[*]3.15 Marcus Siu
[*]3.16 MrKuba600
[*]3.18 2016LAIL01
[*]3.20 Underwatercuber
[*]3.24 Sixstringcal
[*]3.24 boroc226han
[*]3.25 leudcfa
[*]3.38 Daniel Johnson
[*]3.39 NathanaelCubes
[*]3.42 tdm
[*]3.45 whatshisbucket
[*]3.57 Astral Cubing
[*]3.60 JustinTimeCuber
[*]3.62 Danila Ryabinin
[*]3.63 sigalig
[*]3.66 JohnTheG21
[*]3.68 Zman04
[*]3.70 AidanNoogie
[*]3.73 tolgakantarci
[*]3.74 Cooki348
[*]3.86 EdubCubez
[*]3.89 Ianwubby
[*]3.91 Rubiksdude4144
[*]3.91 Zach Clark
[*]3.92 RahmB
[*]3.95 buzzteam4
[*]3.99 DGCubes
[*]3.99 OJ Cubing
[*]4.00 CornerCutter
[*]4.00 PlayFun555
[*]4.00 Omegacubing
[*]4.05 speedcuber71
[*]4.06 Keenan Johnson
[*]4.06 ichcubegern
[*]4.07 Manatee 10235
[*]4.09 bhoffman492
[*]4.09 MattP98
[*]4.11 trav1
[*]4.13 Pyra42
[*]4.15 Cuz Red
[*]4.23 ARandomCuber
[*]4.25 Aleki
[*]4.32 Matt Hudon
[*]4.34 Ethan Misteri
[*]4.36 Keith Maben
[*]4.42 Alex Carlson
[*]4.45 Chris Van Der Brink
[*]4.50 Mark Boyanowski
[*]4.58 abunickabhi
[*]4.60 Kit Clement
[*]4.62 KliK
[*]4.66 epride17
[*]4.72 JL Cubing
[*]4.72 NolanDoes2x2
[*]4.73 Natanael
[*]4.76 GarethBert11
[*]4.82 topppits
[*]4.83 PugCuber
[*]4.85 rubik2005
[*]4.85 Elysian_Hunter
[*]4.91 mrjames113083
[*]4.93 weatherman223
[*]4.94 Bogdan
[*]4.95 begiuli65
[*]4.98 GC1998
[*]5.00 typeman5
[*]5.15 MusiCuber
[*]5.21 oliviervlcube
[*]5.24 SlowCuber17
[*]5.24 swankfukinc
[*]5.35 tigermaxi
[*]5.45 Schmizee
[*]5.47 yghklvn
[*]5.50 miasponseller
[*]5.52 obelisk477
[*]5.52 SpeedCubeReview
[*]5.54 Dylan Swarts
[*]5.58 Reizii_
[*]5.59 Thrasher989
[*]5.65 Burnsy101
[*]5.71 boowen
[*]5.73 Glomnipotent
[*]5.87 DalDal
[*]5.91 LightFlame_
[*]5.91 RifleCat
[*]6.10 Ali161102
[*]6.13 DMSCUBER
[*]6.34 xander3
[*]6.41 InlandEmpireCuber
[*]6.42 SpartanSailor
[*]6.50 Ethan Epstein
[*]6.54 scydot
[*]6.84 audiophile121
[*]6.94 Lewis
[*]6.97 vilkkuti25
[*]7.14 BHCubing
[*]7.15 dschieses
[*]7.22 Ecuasamurai
[*]7.24 Marcceello
[*]7.31 Aaron C
[*]7.34 Mike Hughey
[*]7.36 kji269
[*]7.38 scylla
[*]7.42 d4m1no
[*]7.45 CraZZ CFOP
[*]7.70 Brayden Adams
[*]7.90 arbivara
[*]8.02 thunderbell cuber
[*]8.27 julio974
[*]8.43 Deri Nata Wijaya
[*]8.57 Bandamo
[*]8.66 TipsterTrickster
[*]8.95 Petri Krzywacki
[*]8.95 AbsoRuud
[*]9.60 GTregay
[*]10.56 iShruthi
[*]10.77 Ender436
[*]10.99 Jacck
[*]11.95 CubingDoggo
[*]12.18 pollito
[*]12.26 MatsBergsten
[*]12.68 dnguyen2204
[*]13.00 CubicChipmunk
[*]13.48 UnknownCanvas
[*]13.73 IshanHM
[*]DNF G2013
[/LIST]
3x3x3(184)
[LIST=1]
[*]7.13 lejitcuber
[*]8.21 Luke Garrett
[*]8.45 Ethan Horspool
[*]8.74 OriginalUsername
[*]8.88 speedcuber71
[*]8.91 CubingwithChris
[*]9.22 turtwig
[*]9.22 Ethan Misteri
[*]9.22 Aamirhaha
[*]9.29 jancsi02
[*]9.52 JustinTimeCuber
[*]9.70 jihu1011
[*]9.75 thecubingwizard
[*]9.80 Zach Clark
[*]9.81 Jscuber
[*]9.94 TheDubDubJr
[*]9.99 MrKuba600
[*]10.24 DGCubes
[*]10.29 SirAD
[*]10.33 asacuber
[*]10.49 Elf
[*]10.54 vedroboev
[*]10.61 arquillian
[*]10.62 mihnea3000
[*]10.63 ichcubegern
[*]10.64 cubeshepherd
[*]10.65 Elvin Thorsen
[*]10.66 Zeke Mackay
[*]10.71 Zac04attack
[*]10.74 Magdamini
[*]10.86 G2013
[*]11.15 2017LAMB06
[*]11.15 AidanNoogie
[*]11.20 abunickabhi
[*]11.25 JustAnotherGenericCu
[*]11.26 Sixstringcal
[*]11.28 Marcus Siu
[*]11.29 Dream Cubing
[*]11.31 zhangcy
[*]11.40 Mark Boyanowski
[*]11.48 tolgakantarci
[*]11.53 Shadowjockey
[*]11.54 tdm
[*]11.62 2016LAIL01
[*]11.75 AdrianCubing
[*]11.77 Underwatercuber
[*]11.78 sleipnir
[*]11.94 yghklvn
[*]11.97 boroc226han
[*]11.99 sigalig
[*]12.01 Keroma12
[*]12.04 [email protected]
[*]12.08 miasponseller
[*]12.09 BradenTheMagician
[*]12.15 typeman5
[*]12.19 Manatee 10235
[*]12.27 MCuber
[*]12.32 ARandomCuber
[*]12.34 RahmB
[*]12.39 Daniel Johnson
[*]12.53 Avinash
[*]12.55 Glomnipotent
[*]12.59 xpoes
[*]12.60 TheodorNordstrand
[*]12.60 BMcCl1
[*]12.63 obelisk477
[*]12.69 Keenan Johnson
[*]12.81 JohnTheG21
[*]12.81 tigermaxi
[*]12.91 Astral Cubing
[*]13.03 Ianwubby
[*]13.11 PugCuber
[*]13.14 Pyra42
[*]13.25 Omegacubing
[*]13.31 Keith Maben
[*]13.57 MattP98
[*]13.58 leudcfa
[*]13.62 Alex Carlson
[*]13.72 CornerCutter
[*]13.73 zekecahill
[*]13.86 Danila Ryabinin
[*]13.86 gavinz
[*]13.96 GarethBert11
[*]13.98 Burnsy101
[*]13.99 Zman04
[*]14.00 xyzzy
[*]14.00 weatherman223
[*]14.02 LostGent
[*]14.08 Chris Van Der Brink
[*]14.20 Cooki348
[*]14.24 1samko2345
[*]14.25 NathanaelCubes
[*]14.45 buzzteam4
[*]14.49 SpeedCubeReview
[*]14.60 Kit Clement
[*]14.76 SlowCuber17
[*]14.78 swankfukinc
[*]14.85 MartinN13
[*]15.02 Metallic Silver
[*]15.12 kji269
[*]15.33 Elysian_Hunter
[*]15.45 Dylan Swarts
[*]15.75 Aleki
[*]15.90 JMHCubed
[*]15.94 EdubCubez
[*]16.04 elimescube
[*]16.06 scylla
[*]16.07 JackPurdum
[*]16.18 begiuli65
[*]16.24 Duncan Bannon
[*]16.25 NolanDoes2x2
[*]16.26 T1_M0
[*]16.34 mrjames113083
[*]16.45 trav1
[*]16.49 bhoffman492
[*]16.53 d4m1no
[*]16.72 Bogdan
[*]16.96 RifleCat
[*]17.00 DalDal
[*]17.08 julio974
[*]17.30 topppits
[*]17.30 xbrandationx
[*]17.40 xander3
[*]17.53 PlayFun555
[*]17.82 Matt Hudon
[*]17.94 GC1998
[*]18.13 Cuz Red
[*]18.39 BHCubing
[*]18.42 colegemuth
[*]18.53 MusiCuber
[*]18.53 TigaJun
[*]18.66 Deri Nata Wijaya
[*]18.68 audiophile121
[*]18.88 boowen
[*]18.93 epride17
[*]19.19 Ethan Epstein
[*]19.29 KliK
[*]19.58 Ali161102
[*]19.72 dnguyen2204
[*]20.15 Bandamo
[*]20.26 Mike Hughey
[*]20.82 scydot
[*]21.03 DMSCUBER
[*]21.10 Dale Nash
[*]21.22 Natanael
[*]21.41 JL Cubing
[*]21.76 Petri Krzywacki
[*]21.98 vilkkuti25
[*]22.28 InlandEmpireCuber
[*]22.35 Lewis
[*]22.36 Schmizee
[*]22.37 Marcceello
[*]22.41 kilwap147
[*]22.47 rubik2005
[*]22.74 qwer13
[*]24.08 SpartanSailor
[*]24.16 GTregay
[*]24.56 iShruthi
[*]25.30 LightFlame_
[*]25.66 CraZZ CFOP
[*]26.18 One Wheel
[*]26.39 Washington
[*]26.44 CubingUnleashed
[*]26.52 ricey
[*]26.56 Aaron C
[*]27.00 Ecuasamurai
[*]28.06 CubingDoggo
[*]28.67 thunderbell cuber
[*]29.70 Jacck
[*]29.77 Reizii_
[*]29.94 dschieses
[*]30.78 [email protected]
[*]34.81 MJCuber05
[*]35.03 Foreright
[*]35.62 MatsBergsten
[*]37.00 StarlilywolfCubes
[*]38.44 Brayden Adams
[*]40.08 CubicChipmunk
[*]40.15 UnknownCanvas
[*]40.80 Ender436
[*]44.73 IshanHM
[*]46.54 Piyu
[*]1:14.21 nathanj439
[*]1:17.29 AbsoRuud
[/LIST]
4x4x4(129)
[LIST=1]
[*]31.81 Ethan Horspool
[*]31.87 lejitcuber
[*]33.49 jancsi02
[*]35.10 uesyuu
[*]35.37 Dream Cubing
[*]36.04 ichcubegern
[*]36.06 thecubingwizard
[*]36.07 jihu1011
[*]38.14 Ethan Misteri
[*]39.24 speedcuber71
[*]39.54 Shadowjockey
[*]39.58 turtwig
[*]40.22 OriginalUsername
[*]40.88 arquillian
[*]42.49 AidanNoogie
[*]42.73 Jscuber
[*]43.03 G2013
[*]43.18 Magdamini
[*]43.49 MrKuba600
[*]43.78 tdm
[*]43.89 TheDubDubJr
[*]44.72 Aamirhaha
[*]44.86 Zeke Mackay
[*]44.89 MCuber
[*]45.37 Mark Boyanowski
[*]45.77 2016LAIL01
[*]46.36 vedroboev
[*]46.77 DGCubes
[*]46.95 Keenan Johnson
[*]47.51 xyzzy
[*]47.88 asacuber
[*]48.33 Marcus Siu
[*]48.35 CubingwithChris
[*]48.52 abunickabhi
[*]48.63 2017LAMB06
[*]49.24 sigalig
[*]49.28 Sixstringcal
[*]49.50 JohnTheG21
[*]49.65 zhangcy
[*]50.60 Manatee 10235
[*]50.63 SlowCuber17
[*]50.66 RahmB
[*]50.88 Elvin Thorsen
[*]50.92 OJ Cubing
[*]50.93 Luke Garrett
[*]51.48 Ianwubby
[*]52.46 MattP98
[*]52.47 Astral Cubing
[*]52.65 Omegacubing
[*]52.70 mrjames113083
[*]53.07 boroc226han
[*]53.50 obelisk477
[*]53.66 Pyra42
[*]53.85 BradenTheMagician
[*]53.94 GarethBert11
[*]54.85 1samko2345
[*]55.23 buzzteam4
[*]55.55 trav1
[*]55.60 Underwatercuber
[*]55.79 ARandomCuber
[*]56.55 Kit Clement
[*]56.74 Elysian_Hunter
[*]56.97 Chris Van Der Brink
[*]57.07 SpeedCubeReview
[*]57.32 begiuli65
[*]57.37 zekecahill
[*]58.04 d4m1no
[*]58.32 elimescube
[*]58.41 TheodorNordstrand
[*]59.29 JustAnotherGenericCu
[*]59.37 PlayFun555
[*]59.42 typeman5
[*]59.67 cubeshepherd
[*]1:00.20 epride17
[*]1:00.54 Cooki348
[*]1:00.76 swankfukinc
[*]1:00.90 Glomnipotent
[*]1:01.18 Danila Ryabinin
[*]1:01.62 tigermaxi
[*]1:01.99 Metallic Silver
[*]1:03.36 Cuz Red
[*]1:04.31 MusiCuber
[*]1:04.91 Dylan Swarts
[*]1:05.46 AdrianCubing
[*]1:05.70 tolgakantarci
[*]1:06.80 BMcCl1
[*]1:07.13 miasponseller
[*]1:07.18 yghklvn
[*]1:09.93 Daniel Johnson
[*]1:10.33 weatherman223
[*]1:10.37 Keith Maben
[*]1:10.84 kji269
[*]1:10.86 Aleki
[*]1:11.81 BHCubing
[*]1:11.86 topppits
[*]1:12.94 SpartanSailor
[*]1:14.39 Matt Hudon
[*]1:14.60 audiophile121
[*]1:15.07 RifleCat
[*]1:15.39 Bogdan
[*]1:16.90 DalDal
[*]1:19.73 kilwap147
[*]1:24.72 InlandEmpireCuber
[*]1:24.81 Mike Hughey
[*]1:25.47 One Wheel
[*]1:26.53 Marcceello
[*]1:28.93 dnguyen2204
[*]1:30.99 Ali161102
[*]1:34.00 Petri Krzywacki
[*]1:36.46 Natanael
[*]1:42.46 Ecuasamurai
[*]1:44.45 Lewis
[*]1:46.97 GTregay
[*]1:51.36 Ethan Epstein
[*]1:51.47 Schmizee
[*]2:04.51 dschieses
[*]2:08.96 Jacck
[*]2:09.65 julio974
[*]2:19.16 CubingUnleashed
[*]2:21.14 TigaJun
[*]2:42.35 Ender436
[*]2:45.39 Aaron C
[*]2:52.01 LightFlame_
[*]2:58.91 CraZZ CFOP
[*]3:04.65 UnknownCanvas
[*]3:11.74 Reizii_
[*]3:38.39 IshanHM
[*]3:39.96 Brayden Adams
[*]DNF MatsBergsten
[/LIST]
5x5x5(79)
[LIST=1]
[*]55.31 lejitcuber
[*]59.06 Dream Cubing
[*]1:06.34 Ethan Horspool
[*]1:09.11 thecubingwizard
[*]1:11.53 speedcuber71
[*]1:15.11 Shadowjockey
[*]1:15.36 jihu1011
[*]1:16.28 arquillian
[*]1:16.41 ichcubegern
[*]1:16.62 jancsi02
[*]1:21.82 zhangcy
[*]1:23.14 abunickabhi
[*]1:23.38 OriginalUsername
[*]1:23.58 DGCubes
[*]1:27.76 Mark Boyanowski
[*]1:28.48 vedroboev
[*]1:29.48 zekecahill
[*]1:31.64 Ethan Misteri
[*]1:32.01 Ianwubby
[*]1:32.12 RahmB
[*]1:32.40 Marcus Siu
[*]1:35.15 xyzzy
[*]1:35.42 Keenan Johnson
[*]1:36.02 cuber3141592
[*]1:36.48 MrKuba600
[*]1:36.84 Sixstringcal
[*]1:38.45 Zeke Mackay
[*]1:39.13 colegemuth
[*]1:40.13 Danila Ryabinin
[*]1:41.22 tdm
[*]1:41.33 MCuber
[*]1:41.39 Glomnipotent
[*]1:42.26 d4m1no
[*]1:44.42 begiuli65
[*]1:45.10 Kit Clement
[*]1:45.28 mrjames113083
[*]1:46.53 elimescube
[*]1:46.60 MattP98
[*]1:47.42 cubeshepherd
[*]1:48.33 CubingwithChris
[*]1:48.70 OJ Cubing
[*]1:49.92 obelisk477
[*]1:50.30 Alex Carlson
[*]1:52.26 ARandomCuber
[*]1:52.97 JustAnotherGenericCu
[*]1:54.19 Omegacubing
[*]1:54.43 Chris Van Der Brink
[*]1:54.53 BradenTheMagician
[*]1:54.95 epride17
[*]1:55.03 trav1
[*]1:56.33 swankfukinc
[*]1:57.24 2016LAIL01
[*]1:58.47 buzzteam4
[*]1:59.29 boroc226han
[*]2:03.39 Astral Cubing
[*]2:03.82 yghklvn
[*]2:08.12 Dylan Swarts
[*]2:10.66 Bogdan
[*]2:10.97 1samko2345
[*]2:14.63 TheodorNordstrand
[*]2:15.42 audiophile121
[*]2:15.90 Pyra42
[*]2:20.14 MusiCuber
[*]2:21.55 NathanaelCubes
[*]2:21.92 Aleki
[*]2:22.93 JohnTheG21
[*]2:24.28 Cooki348
[*]2:24.35 One Wheel
[*]2:33.58 miasponseller
[*]2:35.58 topppits
[*]2:36.81 Mike Hughey
[*]2:55.65 GTregay
[*]2:59.80 Matt Hudon
[*]3:03.27 SpartanSailor
[*]3:39.27 Cuz Red
[*]3:46.12 MatsBergsten
[*]3:53.61 Petri Krzywacki
[*]5:15.63 IshanHM
[*]DNF Ali161102
[/LIST]
6x6x6(52)
[LIST=1]
[*]1:43.36 Dream Cubing
[*]1:50.67 lejitcuber
[*]2:07.29 arquillian
[*]2:09.04 ichcubegern
[*]2:16.71 Shadowjockey
[*]2:24.27 zhangcy
[*]2:27.29 jihu1011
[*]2:30.47 Mark Boyanowski
[*]2:32.27 jancsi02
[*]2:46.82 vedroboev
[*]2:47.35 Ethan Horspool
[*]2:48.34 colegemuth
[*]2:52.78 cuber3141592
[*]2:53.45 Sixstringcal
[*]2:54.21 zekecahill
[*]2:55.24 OriginalUsername
[*]3:00.75 xyzzy
[*]3:03.87 DGCubes
[*]3:05.81 Ianwubby
[*]3:12.62 Marcus Siu
[*]3:21.74 Kit Clement
[*]3:24.78 abunickabhi
[*]3:25.47 Zeke Mackay
[*]3:29.63 cubeshepherd
[*]3:30.01 mrjames113083
[*]3:31.49 Danila Ryabinin
[*]3:44.35 buzzteam4
[*]3:47.80 swankfukinc
[*]3:49.00 MattP98
[*]3:49.28 trav1
[*]4:01.58 Dylan Swarts
[*]4:01.97 CubingwithChris
[*]4:04.39 obelisk477
[*]4:05.40 Keenan Johnson
[*]4:24.48 MusiCuber
[*]4:30.77 epride17
[*]4:30.92 Mike Hughey
[*]4:36.16 boroc226han
[*]4:36.78 Bogdan
[*]4:38.27 ARandomCuber
[*]4:53.37 yghklvn
[*]4:57.29 OJ Cubing
[*]4:57.88 audiophile121
[*]4:58.16 Omegacubing
[*]5:01.90 One Wheel
[*]5:48.19 GTregay
[*]6:07.06 TheodorNordstrand
[*]6:14.50 SpartanSailor
[*]7:57.73 Petri Krzywacki
[*]8:47.03 Cooki348
[*]DNF MatsBergsten
[*]DNF Pyra42
[/LIST]
7x7x7(28)
[LIST=1]
[*]2:37.90 Dream Cubing
[*]2:54.59 lejitcuber
[*]3:27.88 Shadowjockey
[*]3:39.22 ichcubegern
[*]3:49.91 zhangcy
[*]3:54.75 Mark Boyanowski
[*]4:36.12 zekecahill
[*]4:38.48 cuber3141592
[*]4:41.94 G2013
[*]4:44.39 OriginalUsername
[*]4:50.59 DGCubes
[*]5:18.65 buzzteam4
[*]5:31.67 begiuli65
[*]5:39.50 cubeshepherd
[*]5:55.28 obelisk477
[*]6:04.32 MusiCuber
[*]6:08.43 swankfukinc
[*]6:13.59 Dylan Swarts
[*]6:23.74 Keenan Johnson
[*]6:41.57 trav1
[*]6:44.84 Mike Hughey
[*]6:57.24 One Wheel
[*]7:17.88 OJ Cubing
[*]7:23.14 Alex Carlson
[*]7:24.56 Omegacubing
[*]8:20.05 Bogdan
[*]DNF leudcfa
[*]DNF MatsBergsten
[/LIST]
2x2x2 blindfolded(63)
[LIST=1]
[*]6.09 asacuber
[*]7.51 AdrianCubing
[*]8.19 TheDubDubJr
[*]8.26 1samko2345
[*]8.30 Elvin Thorsen
[*]8.55 arquillian
[*]9.44 gavinz
[*]9.70 turtwig
[*]9.77 lejitcuber
[*]10.54 Magdamini
[*]11.42 G2013
[*]11.56 cubeshepherd
[*]13.15 EdubCubez
[*]15.01 zhangcy
[*]15.51 ichcubegern
[*]16.10 abunickabhi
[*]17.07 vedroboev
[*]18.23 Dream Cubing
[*]20.85 MatsBergsten
[*]21.73 Mike Hughey
[*]22.42 MrKuba600
[*]23.53 Shadowjockey
[*]24.05 OriginalUsername
[*]26.13 buzzteam4
[*]27.37 Deri Nata Wijaya
[*]27.54 MattP98
[*]28.90 JustAnotherGenericCu
[*]28.90 tdm
[*]31.89 Danila Ryabinin
[*]32.51 2017LAMB06
[*]32.64 SpartanSailor
[*]33.54 Glomnipotent
[*]33.54 Kit Clement
[*]33.90 Sixstringcal
[*]34.25 Zeke Mackay
[*]35.91 zekecahill
[*]37.82 obelisk477
[*]40.35 dnguyen2204
[*]40.61 Luke Garrett
[*]41.90 MusiCuber
[*]42.84 InlandEmpireCuber
[*]46.57 MCuber
[*]48.08 whatshisbucket
[*]48.20 NathanaelCubes
[*]48.59 GarethBert11
[*]51.34 Bogdan
[*]56.45 epride17
[*]56.80 Dylan Swarts
[*]1:00.26 mrjames113083
[*]1:06.07 Natanael
[*]1:07.17 jihu1011
[*]1:13.92 Jacck
[*]1:19.11 yghklvn
[*]1:22.97 Metallic Silver
[*]1:40.90 Pyra42
[*]3:00.52 Omegacubing
[*]4:10.66 CraZZ CFOP
[*]DNF DMSCUBER
[*]DNF Zach Clark
[*]DNF Cooki348
[*]DNF IshanHM
[*]DNF Brayden Adams
[*]DNF BradenTheMagician
[/LIST]
3x3x3 blindfolded(61)
[LIST=1]
[*]22.29 G2013
[*]24.10 arquillian
[*]24.81 sigalig
[*]25.73 the super cuber
[*]29.93 abunickabhi
[*]52.89 PugCuber
[*]56.13 speedcuber71
[*]1:04.19 lejitcuber
[*]1:07.55 vedroboev
[*]1:10.04 turtwig
[*]1:10.70 Deri Nata Wijaya
[*]1:13.10 Underwatercuber
[*]1:14.35 TheDubDubJr
[*]1:20.12 cubeshepherd
[*]1:21.08 Shadowjockey
[*]1:22.50 Kit Clement
[*]1:23.16 Mike Hughey
[*]1:26.30 thecubingwizard
[*]1:28.34 Danila Ryabinin
[*]1:32.07 MatsBergsten
[*]1:33.20 MattP98
[*]1:36.03 xpoes
[*]1:38.85 Dream Cubing
[*]1:43.89 buzzteam4
[*]1:45.21 obelisk477
[*]1:50.33 BradenTheMagician
[*]1:51.67 tolgakantarci
[*]1:54.05 2016LAIL01
[*]1:56.28 Glomnipotent
[*]2:19.78 zhangcy
[*]2:20.09 tdm
[*]2:21.34 elimescube
[*]2:24.11 Sixstringcal
[*]2:33.17 zekecahill
[*]2:34.05 ichcubegern
[*]2:34.35 scylla
[*]2:44.21 Zeke Mackay
[*]2:48.55 topppits
[*]2:54.97 Jacck
[*]2:55.48 Bogdan
[*]3:46.32 GarethBert11
[*]3:54.25 trav1
[*]3:54.87 epride17
[*]4:47.46 SpartanSailor
[*]4:53.67 gavinz
[*]5:13.09 Cooki348
[*]5:32.99 Natanael
[*]5:36.79 NathanaelCubes
[*]7:14.28 CubingUnleashed
[*]9:54.17 swankfukinc
[*]18:04.76 JMHCubed
[*]DNF denthebro
[*]DNF AdrianCubing
[*]DNF mrjames113083
[*]DNF CraZZ CFOP
[*]DNF Ethan Misteri
[*]DNF dnguyen2204
[*]DNF IshanHM
[*]DNF dschieses
[*]DNF JustAnotherGenericCu
[*]DNF Cuz Red
[/LIST]
4x4x4 blindfolded(18)
[LIST=1]
[*]2:03.67 sigalig
[*]2:41.07 abunickabhi
[*]2:58.33 arquillian
[*]3:17.82 the super cuber
[*]6:09.46 MatsBergsten
[*]6:20.43 Mike Hughey
[*]7:37.66 Dream Cubing
[*]7:58.91 vedroboev
[*]8:15.39 tdm
[*]8:36.00 Deri Nata Wijaya
[*]9:23.86 cubeshepherd
[*]9:43.34 Jacck
[*]10:07.35 buzzteam4
[*]17:21.05 elimescube
[*]DNF MattP98
[*]DNF TommyC
[*]DNF IshanHM
[*]DNF OJ Cubing
[/LIST]
5x5x5 blindfolded(12)
[LIST=1]
[*]5:39.95 the super cuber
[*]6:20.45 abunickabhi
[*]9:12.35 arquillian
[*]14:00.48 MatsBergsten
[*]15:49.42 Mike Hughey
[*]DNF Glomnipotent
[*]DNF Jacck
[*]DNF OJ Cubing
[*]DNF sigalig
[*]DNF IshanHM
[*]DNF cubeshepherd
[*]DNF vedroboev
[/LIST]
6x6x6 blindfolded(3)
[LIST=1]
[*]31:52.10 Mike Hughey
[*]DNF MatsBergsten
[*]DNF Jacck
[/LIST]
7x7x7 blindfolded(2)
[LIST=1]
[*]33:42.81 Mike Hughey
[*]DNF MatsBergsten
[/LIST]
3x3x3 multiple blindfolded(16)
[LIST=1]
[*]38 sigalig
[*]17 Deri Nata Wijaya
[*]10 the super cuber
[*]9 arquillian
[*]9 MatsBergsten
[*]8 cubeshepherd
[*]8 Mike Hughey
[*]6 PugCuber
[*]6 buzzteam4
[*]5 Jacck
[*]3 MusiCuber
[*]2 abunickabhi
[*]2 vedroboev
[*]1 dnguyen2204
[*]DNF Cooki348
[*]DNF muchacho
[/LIST]
3x3x3 one-handed(122)
[LIST=1]
[*]14.13 lejitcuber
[*]14.36 tdm
[*]15.13 GenTheThief
[*]15.25 Ethan Horspool
[*]15.54 Dream Cubing
[*]15.92 jancsi02
[*]16.68 tolgakantarci
[*]16.87 Luke Garrett
[*]17.08 turtwig
[*]17.52 mihnea3000
[*]17.65 2017LAMB06
[*]17.75 sleipnir
[*]17.80 ichcubegern
[*]18.00 2016LAIL01
[*]18.03 jihu1011
[*]18.03 thecubingwizard
[*]18.16 TheDubDubJr
[*]18.46 OriginalUsername
[*]18.60 asacuber
[*]18.68 Daniel Johnson
[*]18.99 typeman5
[*]19.00 arquillian
[*]19.07 Magdamini
[*]19.27 abunickabhi
[*]19.54 CubingwithChris
[*]19.76 Metallic Silver
[*]19.95 Jscuber
[*]20.03 BradenTheMagician
[*]20.41 Zeke Mackay
[*]20.55 vedroboev
[*]20.57 Shadowjockey
[*]20.75 JustAnotherGenericCu
[*]21.15 AidanNoogie
[*]21.29 Keith Maben
[*]21.49 ARandomCuber
[*]21.50 SirAD
[*]21.50 DGCubes
[*]21.60 xpoes
[*]21.77 Glomnipotent
[*]21.89 1samko2345
[*]22.05 zhangcy
[*]22.37 Marcus Siu
[*]22.92 Sixstringcal
[*]23.15 speedcuber71
[*]23.22 T1_M0
[*]23.38 NathanaelCubes
[*]23.39 begiuli65
[*]23.43 xyzzy
[*]23.52 cubeshepherd
[*]23.61 PugCuber
[*]23.84 MrKuba600
[*]23.86 Astral Cubing
[*]24.21 MCuber
[*]24.23 zekecahill
[*]24.65 Mark Boyanowski
[*]24.89 Elf
[*]25.47 Kit Clement
[*]26.22 Avinash
[*]26.47 AdrianCubing
[*]26.64 GarethBert11
[*]26.66 TipsterTrickster
[*]27.07 JohnTheG21
[*]27.60 sigalig
[*]27.93 mrjames113083
[*]27.94 leudcfa
[*]28.64 Pyra42
[*]29.36 RahmB
[*]29.53 MartinN13
[*]29.59 Ianwubby
[*]29.81 MattP98
[*]29.87 weatherman223
[*]30.50 Manatee 10235
[*]30.52 Omegacubing
[*]30.52 [email protected]
[*]30.65 Zman04
[*]30.96 BMcCl1
[*]31.44 TheodorNordstrand
[*]31.87 Cuz Red
[*]32.14 muchacho
[*]32.52 MusiCuber
[*]32.55 Keenan Johnson
[*]32.94 Bogdan
[*]33.50 Cooki348
[*]34.44 d4m1no
[*]35.28 yghklvn
[*]35.39 obelisk477
[*]35.94 Dylan Swarts
[*]36.66 epride17
[*]36.67 SpeedCubeReview
[*]36.98 buzzteam4
[*]37.70 Aleki
[*]37.79 trav1
[*]38.58 InlandEmpireCuber
[*]38.79 qwer13
[*]40.50 RifleCat
[*]40.95 Alex Carlson
[*]41.38 miasponseller
[*]41.53 Mike Hughey
[*]42.35 Burnsy101
[*]42.83 thunderbell cuber
[*]43.15 BHCubing
[*]44.93 Natanael
[*]45.76 Elysian_Hunter
[*]46.82 kilwap147
[*]47.21 Schmizee
[*]48.29 One Wheel
[*]51.18 TigaJun
[*]51.63 dnguyen2204
[*]54.40 Deri Nata Wijaya
[*]54.86 Matt Hudon
[*]1:02.19 julio974
[*]1:02.87 Petri Krzywacki
[*]1:05.15 JL Cubing
[*]1:06.27 Jacck
[*]1:07.87 CraZZ CFOP
[*]1:19.41 xander3
[*]1:20.51 LightFlame_
[*]1:29.24 SpartanSailor
[*]1:44.68 Brayden Adams
[*]1:56.89 Ender436
[*]2:57.17 UnknownCanvas
[*]3:26.43 IshanHM
[/LIST]
3x3x3 With feet(24)
[LIST=1]
[*]37.72 GenTheThief
[*]45.13 AdrianCubing
[*]46.32 Luke Garrett
[*]59.53 BradenTheMagician
[*]1:01.18 asacuber
[*]1:04.27 MartinN13
[*]1:09.91 arquillian
[*]1:16.46 Shadowjockey
[*]1:16.76 OriginalUsername
[*]1:18.57 cubeshepherd
[*]1:30.10 TipsterTrickster
[*]1:42.27 ichcubegern
[*]1:46.38 Mike Hughey
[*]2:00.95 ARandomCuber
[*]2:05.81 Kit Clement
[*]2:23.32 zekecahill
[*]3:07.05 CraZZ CFOP
[*]3:16.32 Omegacubing
[*]3:24.97 vedroboev
[*]3:41.42 Pyra42
[*]4:12.09 Cuz Red
[*]4:14.92 MusiCuber
[*]DNF Cooki348
[*]DNF IshanHM
[/LIST]
3x3x3 Match the scramble(34)
[LIST=1]
[*]22.75 CubingwithChris
[*]33.72 lejitcuber
[*]36.61 thecubingwizard
[*]45.22 cubeshepherd
[*]45.46 Shadowjockey
[*]48.96 abunickabhi
[*]51.69 Marcus Siu
[*]51.85 arquillian
[*]1:02.62 Dream Cubing
[*]1:07.05 Mike Hughey
[*]1:09.49 MattP98
[*]1:09.54 Bogdan
[*]1:10.02 Kit Clement
[*]1:13.30 vedroboev
[*]1:19.92 Natanael
[*]1:21.72 ichcubegern
[*]1:24.22 buzzteam4
[*]1:31.43 Zeke Mackay
[*]1:32.40 swankfukinc
[*]1:32.68 InlandEmpireCuber
[*]1:35.35 Danila Ryabinin
[*]1:36.95 zekecahill
[*]1:37.27 2017LAMB06
[*]1:45.22 JustAnotherGenericCu
[*]1:45.68 MusiCuber
[*]2:13.46 yghklvn
[*]2:14.07 SpartanSailor
[*]2:32.33 GarethBert11
[*]2:44.59 Jscuber
[*]2:54.44 Omegacubing
[*]3:30.85 audiophile121
[*]3:31.24 Cooki348
[*]DNF MatsBergsten
[*]DNF dnguyen2204
[/LIST]
3x3x3 Fewest moves(32)
[LIST=1]
[*]25 Kit Clement
[*]26 the super cuber
[*]26 TheDubDubJr
[*]28 not_kevin
[*]29 lejitcuber
[*]29 ComputerGuy365
[*]29 DGCubes
[*]32 vedroboev
[*]33 SpeedCubeReview
[*]34 Shadowjockey
[*]34 speedcuber71
[*]35 Bogdan
[*]38 2016LAIL01
[*]39 Mike Hughey
[*]39 cubeshepherd
[*]41 OJ Cubing
[*]43 arquillian
[*]44 mrjames113083
[*]45 yghklvn
[*]46 MCuber
[*]54 RyuKagamine
[*]55 dnguyen2204
[*]59 MusiCuber
[*]62 Schmizee
[*]62 InlandEmpireCuber
[*]63 MartinN13
[*]64 zekecahill
[*]DNF CraZZ CFOP
[*]DNF Jack Pfeifer
[*]DNF IshanHM
[*]DNF TheodorNordstrand
[*]DNF Jacck
[/LIST]
2-3-4 Relay(90)
[LIST=1]
[*]45.82 lejitcuber
[*]49.97 jihu1011
[*]50.32 turtwig
[*]50.81 thecubingwizard
[*]51.27 arquillian
[*]51.57 jancsi02
[*]52.30 Ethan Horspool
[*]54.04 OriginalUsername
[*]56.32 Dream Cubing
[*]56.35 tdm
[*]57.42 MrKuba600
[*]57.49 DGCubes
[*]58.71 zhangcy
[*]58.90 Jscuber
[*]59.40 ichcubegern
[*]59.95 Shadowjockey
[*]1:00.28 TheDubDubJr
[*]1:01.97 CubingwithChris
[*]1:02.09 Zeke Mackay
[*]1:05.10 Kit Clement
[*]1:05.31 Marcus Siu
[*]1:05.90 MCuber
[*]1:05.94 2017LAMB06
[*]1:06.29 vedroboev
[*]1:06.45 Ianwubby
[*]1:07.06 Glomnipotent
[*]1:10.08 Luke Garrett
[*]1:10.21 RahmB
[*]1:10.33 Manatee 10235
[*]1:10.95 JustAnotherGenericCu
[*]1:11.30 1samko2345
[*]1:11.40 epride17
[*]1:11.91 BradenTheMagician
[*]1:12.14 JohnTheG21
[*]1:12.63 cubeshepherd
[*]1:13.10 SlowCuber17
[*]1:15.65 obelisk477
[*]1:15.75 Mark Boyanowski
[*]1:17.38 begiuli65
[*]1:18.76 yghklvn
[*]1:19.09 Astral Cubing
[*]1:20.27 abunickabhi
[*]1:20.75 weatherman223
[*]1:20.94 mrjames113083
[*]1:21.04 Dylan Swarts
[*]1:21.05 MattP98
[*]1:22.04 Omegacubing
[*]1:22.59 GarethBert11
[*]1:22.91 ARandomCuber
[*]1:23.54 TheodorNordstrand
[*]1:23.61 buzzteam4
[*]1:24.41 Cuz Red
[*]1:24.98 Sixstringcal
[*]1:25.64 Elysian_Hunter
[*]1:26.55 zekecahill
[*]1:26.69 miasponseller
[*]1:27.17 trav1
[*]1:31.45 Chris Van Der Brink
[*]1:33.39 swankfukinc
[*]1:33.74 Pyra42
[*]1:34.45 Cooki348
[*]1:35.34 AdrianCubing
[*]1:36.99 d4m1no
[*]1:37.29 Aleki
[*]1:37.80 Bogdan
[*]1:44.04 BHCubing
[*]1:44.95 InlandEmpireCuber
[*]1:46.63 Natanael
[*]1:47.55 Mike Hughey
[*]1:50.00 Lewis
[*]1:56.64 MusiCuber
[*]2:06.14 Marcceello
[*]2:07.28 dnguyen2204
[*]2:09.86 One Wheel
[*]2:11.86 SpartanSailor
[*]2:21.54 GTregay
[*]2:31.08 julio974
[*]2:32.28 Ethan Epstein
[*]2:46.64 Schmizee
[*]2:51.80 Jacck
[*]2:53.27 Petri Krzywacki
[*]3:02.71 MatsBergsten
[*]3:15.19 xander3
[*]3:28.39 scydot
[*]3:57.13 CraZZ CFOP
[*]3:59.12 LightFlame_
[*]4:00.95 Brayden Adams
[*]4:03.54 Reizii_
[*]4:12.15 UnknownCanvas
[*]5:46.82 IshanHM
[/LIST]
2-3-4-5 Relay(60)
[LIST=1]
[*]1:49.33 lejitcuber
[*]1:57.89 Dream Cubing
[*]2:01.63 thecubingwizard
[*]2:07.84 TheDubDubJr
[*]2:09.08 Ethan Horspool
[*]2:10.44 jihu1011
[*]2:11.14 Shadowjockey
[*]2:12.08 zhangcy
[*]2:12.66 arquillian
[*]2:13.13 ichcubegern
[*]2:23.39 OriginalUsername
[*]2:33.15 MrKuba600
[*]2:35.92 jancsi02
[*]2:42.67 tdm
[*]2:42.78 DGCubes
[*]2:43.45 zekecahill
[*]2:46.42 CubingwithChris
[*]2:49.01 Marcus Siu
[*]2:49.37 Mark Boyanowski
[*]2:51.96 vedroboev
[*]2:57.65 Kit Clement
[*]2:57.77 abunickabhi
[*]3:04.20 mrjames113083
[*]3:04.29 Dylan Swarts
[*]3:07.20 BradenTheMagician
[*]3:09.02 buzzteam4
[*]3:10.43 cubeshepherd
[*]3:12.16 obelisk477
[*]3:14.45 JustAnotherGenericCu
[*]3:19.39 ARandomCuber
[*]3:20.45 yghklvn
[*]3:20.73 Chris Van Der Brink
[*]3:21.63 Omegacubing
[*]3:21.96 begiuli65
[*]3:22.37 trav1
[*]3:22.74 Astral Cubing
[*]3:22.87 swankfukinc
[*]3:25.65 d4m1no
[*]3:27.87 1samko2345
[*]3:28.86 epride17
[*]3:30.64 MattP98
[*]3:36.01 MusiCuber
[*]3:37.88 Pyra42
[*]3:40.33 TheodorNordstrand
[*]3:44.44 JohnTheG21
[*]3:47.01 Bogdan
[*]3:54.35 Cooki348
[*]4:09.09 miasponseller
[*]4:10.70 BHCubing
[*]4:15.31 InlandEmpireCuber
[*]4:45.45 Lewis
[*]4:47.41 Mike Hughey
[*]4:57.77 SpartanSailor
[*]4:59.79 One Wheel
[*]5:17.81 GTregay
[*]5:31.96 Cuz Red
[*]5:46.62 Jacck
[*]6:31.11 Petri Krzywacki
[*]7:03.73 MatsBergsten
[*]12:13.73 IshanHM
[/LIST]
2-3-4-5-6 Relay(33)
[LIST=1]
[*]3:42.47 Dream Cubing
[*]4:14.38 Shadowjockey
[*]4:18.08 arquillian
[*]4:34.76 thecubingwizard
[*]4:46.63 jihu1011
[*]4:58.22 zhangcy
[*]5:10.66 Ethan Horspool
[*]5:11.94 DGCubes
[*]5:13.43 OriginalUsername
[*]5:30.32 Mark Boyanowski
[*]5:56.80 zekecahill
[*]5:58.79 MrKuba600
[*]6:07.20 cubeshepherd
[*]6:12.23 abunickabhi
[*]6:15.65 Kit Clement
[*]7:06.25 swankfukinc
[*]7:15.78 trav1
[*]7:22.84 begiuli65
[*]7:23.30 obelisk477
[*]7:50.45 Dylan Swarts
[*]8:07.39 ARandomCuber
[*]8:15.11 Omegacubing
[*]8:40.15 Bogdan
[*]8:57.82 yghklvn
[*]9:12.88 TheodorNordstrand
[*]9:22.82 Mike Hughey
[*]9:52.93 One Wheel
[*]10:59.71 Jacck
[*]11:03.78 GTregay
[*]12:11.33 Pyra42
[*]12:17.42 SpartanSailor
[*]13:18.06 MatsBergsten
[*]15:34.29 Petri Krzywacki
[/LIST]
2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay(23)
[LIST=1]
[*]6:33.97 Dream Cubing
[*]6:58.57 lejitcuber
[*]8:08.32 thecubingwizard
[*]8:24.74 Shadowjockey
[*]8:28.30 zhangcy
[*]9:24.46 jancsi02
[*]10:02.15 OriginalUsername
[*]10:08.74 Mark Boyanowski
[*]10:25.69 zekecahill
[*]10:56.73 MrKuba600
[*]12:01.51 cubeshepherd
[*]12:11.77 begiuli65
[*]12:37.96 obelisk477
[*]13:27.81 Dylan Swarts
[*]13:34.35 swankfukinc
[*]13:43.10 BradenTheMagician
[*]14:14.48 MusiCuber
[*]15:11.39 trav1
[*]16:21.00 Mike Hughey
[*]16:49.94 Omegacubing
[*]18:36.89 Bogdan
[*]20:31.16 One Wheel
[*]39:57.84 Cuz Red
[/LIST]
Clock(39)
[LIST=1]
[*]5.68 sam596
[*]7.07 Underwatercuber
[*]7.21 ARandomCuber
[*]7.66 TheDubDubJr
[*]7.80 MartinN13
[*]8.54 vedroboev
[*]8.99 Kit Clement
[*]9.24 tdm
[*]9.36 buzzteam4
[*]9.63 oliviervlcube
[*]9.99 MCuber
[*]10.73 lejitcuber
[*]11.40 cubeshepherd
[*]11.82 CubingwithChris
[*]11.90 G2013
[*]12.26 Luke Garrett
[*]12.54 Shadowjockey
[*]12.54 InlandEmpireCuber
[*]12.67 Marcus Siu
[*]12.71 OJ Cubing
[*]12.94 trav1
[*]12.98 MattP98
[*]13.37 Keenan Johnson
[*]13.71 2017LAMB06
[*]14.06 RyuKagamine
[*]16.11 BradenTheMagician
[*]16.29 zekecahill
[*]16.56 weatherman223
[*]16.65 mrjames113083
[*]17.15 OriginalUsername
[*]18.30 MusiCuber
[*]20.07 Mike Hughey
[*]21.58 swankfukinc
[*]24.17 obelisk477
[*]29.98 topppits
[*]34.61 audiophile121
[*]39.50 julio974
[*]DNF NathanaelCubes
[*]DNF JMHCubed
[/LIST]
Megaminx(57)
[LIST=1]
[*]45.47 lejitcuber
[*]49.96 AidanNoogie
[*]50.70 thecubingwizard
[*]59.59 miasponseller
[*]1:03.64 GenTheThief
[*]1:08.14 Shadowjockey
[*]1:11.05 DGCubes
[*]1:11.61 jancsi02
[*]1:12.84 whatshisbucket
[*]1:15.41 CubingwithChris
[*]1:16.92 Dream Cubing
[*]1:17.17 Astral Cubing
[*]1:20.92 arquillian
[*]1:25.08 MrKuba600
[*]1:25.14 OriginalUsername
[*]1:25.36 trav1
[*]1:31.86 Kit Clement
[*]1:33.90 2016LAIL01
[*]1:35.80 cubeshepherd
[*]1:36.74 Luke Garrett
[*]1:37.45 ARandomCuber
[*]1:39.00 xyzzy
[*]1:39.20 obelisk477
[*]1:40.75 leudcfa
[*]1:42.69 RifleCat
[*]1:42.76 swankfukinc
[*]1:43.04 Sixstringcal
[*]1:45.06 begiuli65
[*]1:45.86 JustAnotherGenericCu
[*]1:50.86 abunickabhi
[*]1:51.68 Elysian_Hunter
[*]1:53.80 audiophile121
[*]1:54.97 Ianwubby
[*]1:59.26 zekecahill
[*]2:01.52 GTregay
[*]2:02.75 Lewis
[*]2:05.64 TheodorNordstrand
[*]2:12.09 Glomnipotent
[*]2:12.24 tdm
[*]2:13.57 Pyra42
[*]2:14.43 Bogdan
[*]2:18.21 mrjames113083
[*]2:23.17 scylla
[*]2:23.18 MattP98
[*]2:34.76 JMHCubed
[*]2:35.77 Ecuasamurai
[*]2:46.45 Mike Hughey
[*]2:51.84 Dylan Swarts
[*]3:03.47 One Wheel
[*]3:13.91 Petri Krzywacki
[*]3:44.79 julio974
[*]5:37.89 Cuz Red
[*]5:47.18 IshanHM
[*]9:15.06 UnknownCanvas
[*]DNF MCuber
[*]DNF speedcuber71
[*]DNF JohnTheG21
[/LIST]
Pyraminx(114)
[LIST=1]
[*]2.91 Elvin Thorsen
[*]3.12 lejitcuber
[*]3.33 Magdamini
[*]3.61 Chris Van Der Brink
[*]3.64 NoProblemCubing
[*]3.70 oliviervlcube
[*]3.84 Pyra42
[*]3.86 The Cubinator
[*]3.91 CornerCutter
[*]3.98 JohnTheG21
[*]4.04 DGCubes
[*]4.06 MrKuba600
[*]4.07 CubingwithChris
[*]4.08 2016LAIL01
[*]4.17 vedroboev
[*]4.21 thecubingwizard
[*]4.21 Sean Hartman
[*]4.30 asacuber
[*]4.64 TheDubDubJr
[*]4.83 mihnea3000
[*]4.83 Marcus Siu
[*]4.86 cubeshepherd
[*]4.92 1samko2345
[*]4.94 Zac04attack
[*]4.94 Cuz Red
[*]5.10 MartinN13
[*]5.11 BradenTheMagician
[*]5.13 MCuber
[*]5.13 arquillian
[*]5.17 Shadowjockey
[*]5.25 G2013
[*]5.41 JMHCubed
[*]5.47 Keenan Johnson
[*]5.47 T1_M0
[*]5.59 Cooki348
[*]5.72 Zeke Mackay
[*]5.75 Keith Maben
[*]5.82 rubik2005
[*]6.16 ichcubegern
[*]6.17 OriginalUsername
[*]6.23 Astral Cubing
[*]6.24 Manatee 10235
[*]6.28 zhangcy
[*]6.49 TheodorNordstrand
[*]6.53 NathanaelCubes
[*]6.55 Ianwubby
[*]6.57 Elf
[*]6.65 mrjames113083
[*]6.65 bhoffman492
[*]6.68 qwer13
[*]6.74 JustAnotherGenericCu
[*]6.91 AdrianCubing
[*]6.98 trav1
[*]7.06 MattP98
[*]7.12 GarethBert11
[*]7.13 tigermaxi
[*]7.15 Zman04
[*]7.16 [email protected]
[*]7.19 leudcfa
[*]7.22 Luke Garrett
[*]7.23 Dream Cubing
[*]7.43 jancsi02
[*]7.56 InlandEmpireCuber
[*]7.64 Lewis
[*]7.69 begiuli65
[*]7.86 zekecahill
[*]8.15 2017LAMB06
[*]8.28 Daniel Johnson
[*]8.51 Kit Clement
[*]8.52 buzzteam4
[*]8.71 Aleki
[*]8.83 Omegacubing
[*]8.89 ARandomCuber
[*]9.04 epride17
[*]9.26 jihu1011
[*]9.61 RifleCat
[*]9.64 RahmB
[*]9.64 Bogdan
[*]9.75 Marcceello
[*]9.76 Duncan Bannon
[*]9.80 weatherman223
[*]9.81 abunickabhi
[*]9.88 Natanael
[*]9.94 Alex Carlson
[*]10.28 Sixstringcal
[*]10.36 MJCuber05
[*]10.46 swankfukinc
[*]10.49 OJ Cubing
[*]10.86 Metallic Silver
[*]11.04 Mike Hughey
[*]11.05 LightFlame_
[*]11.13 julio974
[*]11.47 miasponseller
[*]11.65 UnknownCanvas
[*]11.82 Brayden Adams
[*]11.89 obelisk477
[*]12.34 Dylan Swarts
[*]13.07 Ecuasamurai
[*]13.50 CubingCrazy
[*]13.64 DMSCUBER
[*]13.68 vilkkuti25
[*]13.97 MusiCuber
[*]14.14 BHCubing
[*]17.57 dschieses
[*]17.66 CraZZ CFOP
[*]17.66 dnguyen2204
[*]18.50 topppits
[*]19.30 audiophile121
[*]23.45 Ender436
[*]26.13 Bandamo
[*]27.07 SpartanSailor
[*]33.84 xander3
[*]DNF CubicChipmunk
[*]DNF MatsBergsten
[/LIST]
Square-1(70)
[LIST=1]
[*]8.53 Sixstringcal
[*]10.19 speedcuber71
[*]10.87 Marcus Siu
[*]11.11 Zeke Mackay
[*]11.40 thecubingwizard
[*]12.39 Shadowjockey
[*]13.48 lejitcuber
[*]14.39 ichcubegern
[*]15.23 Elvin Thorsen
[*]16.36 trav1
[*]16.65 sigalig
[*]17.11 Dream Cubing
[*]17.47 AidanNoogie
[*]17.53 Zach Clark
[*]17.76 G2013
[*]18.94 arquillian
[*]19.18 MrKuba600
[*]20.10 TheDubDubJr
[*]21.34 leudcfa
[*]21.35 DGCubes
[*]22.08 BradenTheMagician
[*]23.09 MattP98
[*]23.16 zhangcy
[*]23.28 mihnea3000
[*]23.46 cubeshepherd
[*]23.71 2017LAMB06
[*]24.35 MCuber
[*]24.88 Magdamini
[*]25.17 CubingwithChris
[*]25.89 OriginalUsername
[*]25.94 Luke Garrett
[*]26.25 Burnsy101
[*]26.43 JustAnotherGenericCu
[*]26.88 Keenan Johnson
[*]27.20 Mark Boyanowski
[*]27.48 Kit Clement
[*]28.85 weatherman223
[*]29.24 Elf
[*]31.27 bhoffman492
[*]31.57 OJ Cubing
[*]32.24 Ethan Misteri
[*]32.60 Metallic Silver
[*]34.28 Chris Van Der Brink
[*]35.39 1samko2345
[*]37.22 buzzteam4
[*]38.32 Keith Maben
[*]39.63 mrjames113083
[*]41.03 begiuli65
[*]41.78 MusiCuber
[*]45.22 Lewis
[*]48.06 NathanaelCubes
[*]48.07 ARandomCuber
[*]49.35 miasponseller
[*]51.18 Glomnipotent
[*]53.08 zekecahill
[*]55.51 obelisk477
[*]55.68 TheodorNordstrand
[*]56.77 BHCubing
[*]57.10 DMSCUBER
[*]57.28 Mike Hughey
[*]57.93 Bogdan
[*]58.18 Omegacubing
[*]59.31 Natanael
[*]1:02.12 InlandEmpireCuber
[*]1:05.98 Dylan Swarts
[*]1:09.09 RifleCat
[*]1:20.67 swankfukinc
[*]1:30.47 audiophile121
[*]2:13.17 LightFlame_
[*]DNF CubingCrazy
[/LIST]
Skewb(107)
[LIST=1]
[*]2.76 lejitcuber
[*]3.64 [email protected]
[*]3.81 asacuber
[*]3.92 CubingwithChris
[*]4.15 Metallic Silver
[*]4.17 MrKuba600
[*]4.30 bhoffman492
[*]4.44 thecubingwizard
[*]4.53 Magdamini
[*]4.72 TheDubDubJr
[*]4.80 cubeshepherd
[*]4.99 Marcus Siu
[*]5.10 JMHCubed
[*]5.14 Elvin Thorsen
[*]5.14 Luke Garrett
[*]5.21 2016LAIL01
[*]5.64 Shadowjockey
[*]5.89 Elf
[*]5.90 DGCubes
[*]5.90 1samko2345
[*]6.10 gavinz
[*]6.14 Kit Clement
[*]6.23 Sean Hartman
[*]6.24 weatherman223
[*]6.26 MattP98
[*]6.26 Zeke Mackay
[*]6.36 MCuber
[*]6.50 leudcfa
[*]6.52 zhangcy
[*]6.53 Daniel Johnson
[*]6.55 vedroboev
[*]6.57 MartinN13
[*]6.58 NathanaelCubes
[*]6.60 Dream Cubing
[*]6.70 trav1
[*]6.72 Keith Maben
[*]6.79 mihnea3000
[*]6.85 2017LAMB06
[*]6.85 ichcubegern
[*]6.92 OriginalUsername
[*]6.96 tigermaxi
[*]6.97 BradenTheMagician
[*]6.99 Sixstringcal
[*]7.03 G2013
[*]7.08 AdrianCubing
[*]7.08 PugCuber
[*]7.22 jancsi02
[*]7.34 TheodorNordstrand
[*]7.55 boroc226han
[*]7.60 speedcuber71
[*]7.68 oliviervlcube
[*]7.82 qwer13
[*]7.88 zekecahill
[*]7.92 epride17
[*]8.07 ricey
[*]8.29 MusiCuber
[*]8.32 JustAnotherGenericCu
[*]8.41 OJ Cubing
[*]8.43 mrjames113083
[*]8.60 whatshisbucket
[*]8.62 Bubbagrub
[*]8.79 buzzteam4
[*]9.23 Mark Boyanowski
[*]9.27 CornerCutter
[*]9.32 Schmizee
[*]9.34 Aleki
[*]9.57 Omegacubing
[*]9.58 JohnTheG21
[*]9.72 GarethBert11
[*]9.94 Lewis
[*]10.01 ARandomCuber
[*]10.16 miasponseller
[*]10.23 InlandEmpireCuber
[*]10.24 Chris Van Der Brink
[*]10.44 Manatee 10235
[*]10.45 Dylan Swarts
[*]10.71 Bogdan
[*]10.84 JL Cubing
[*]10.86 SpartanSailor
[*]10.89 Pyra42
[*]11.26 Ianwubby
[*]11.42 swankfukinc
[*]12.23 GC1998
[*]12.41 Keenan Johnson
[*]12.47 rubik2005
[*]12.75 colegemuth
[*]13.03 MJCuber05
[*]13.14 RahmB
[*]13.34 Cuz Red
[*]13.62 RifleCat
[*]13.93 Cooki348
[*]15.01 dschieses
[*]15.05 LightFlame_
[*]15.49 julio974
[*]15.67 Natanael
[*]16.07 Reizii_
[*]16.09 Mike Hughey
[*]17.28 topppits
[*]18.39 Jacck
[*]19.84 Glomnipotent
[*]20.75 audiophile121
[*]23.12 CubicChipmunk
[*]23.41 dnguyen2204
[*]27.26 MatsBergsten
[*]27.56 Brayden Adams
[*]28.33 obelisk477
[*]55.87 pollito
[/LIST]
Kilominx(29)
[LIST=1]
[*]23.82 Metallic Silver
[*]24.07 cubeshepherd
[*]24.36 bhoffman492
[*]26.71 TheDubDubJr
[*]27.71 Ethan Misteri
[*]32.27 OriginalUsername
[*]36.92 Dream Cubing
[*]37.03 xyzzy
[*]37.75 colegemuth
[*]37.91 Shadowjockey
[*]38.93 Kit Clement
[*]40.17 CubingwithChris
[*]41.02 trav1
[*]45.40 Elvin Thorsen
[*]51.12 swankfukinc
[*]52.97 begiuli65
[*]57.38 abunickabhi
[*]57.55 Chris Van Der Brink
[*]58.12 MattP98
[*]58.22 mrjames113083
[*]59.90 Luke Garrett
[*]1:01.36 JustAnotherGenericCu
[*]1:04.47 Mike Hughey
[*]1:06.13 BradenTheMagician
[*]1:07.73 obelisk477
[*]1:14.13 NathanaelCubes
[*]1:22.92 zekecahill
[*]1:35.31 julio974
[*]1:41.30 audiophile121
[/LIST]
Mini Guildford(26)
[LIST=1]
[*]3:56.98 thecubingwizard
[*]4:32.57 DGCubes
[*]4:54.09 MrKuba600
[*]5:15.87 OriginalUsername
[*]5:18.39 Shadowjockey
[*]5:20.94 cubeshepherd
[*]5:37.68 MCuber
[*]5:56.42 jancsi02
[*]6:03.30 trav1
[*]6:05.67 Kit Clement
[*]6:34.52 swankfukinc
[*]6:50.21 BradenTheMagician
[*]6:53.56 ARandomCuber
[*]6:58.71 zekecahill
[*]7:02.24 Metallic Silver
[*]7:25.98 OJ Cubing
[*]7:31.14 mrjames113083
[*]7:50.48 Chris Van Der Brink
[*]8:03.51 2017LAMB06
[*]8:06.31 MusiCuber
[*]8:33.91 NathanaelCubes
[*]8:34.63 RifleCat
[*]8:38.92 sam596
[*]8:39.88 obelisk477
[*]10:19.42 InlandEmpireCuber
[*]11:37.18 Mike Hughey
[/LIST]

Contest results
[LIST=1]
[*]1545 lejitcuber
[*]1441 Shadowjockey
[*]1343 Dream Cubing
[*]1338 arquillian
[*]1330 cubeshepherd
[*]1296 thecubingwizard
[*]1252 OriginalUsername
[*]1182 TheDubDubJr
[*]1177 vedroboev
[*]1140 ichcubegern
[*]1138 DGCubes
[*]1137 zhangcy
[*]1119 MrKuba600
[*]1112 CubingwithChris
[*]1043 jancsi02
[*]1012 Kit Clement
[*]1011 Zeke Mackay
[*]1008 Marcus Siu
[*]985 zekecahill
[*]962 abunickabhi
[*]943 Luke Garrett
[*]927 BradenTheMagician
[*]926 jihu1011
[*]907 MCuber
[*]884 Ethan Horspool
[*]881 Sixstringcal
[*]877 MattP98
[*]856 Magdamini
[*]851 JustAnotherGenericCu
[*]850 tdm
[*]840 asacuber
[*]837 2016LAIL01
[*]828 2017LAMB06
[*]813 1samko2345
[*]802 speedcuber71
[*]799 turtwig
[*]797 Mark Boyanowski
[*]793 trav1
[*]791 buzzteam4
[*]777 Elvin Thorsen
[*]758 ARandomCuber
[*]726 mrjames113083
[*]698 obelisk477
[*]694 TheodorNordstrand
[*]673 Ianwubby
[*]672 AdrianCubing
[*]670 G2013
[*]652 Omegacubing
[*]650 mihnea3000
[*]645 JohnTheG21
[*]642 Jscuber
[*]642 Keenan Johnson
[*]634 Mike Hughey
[*]632 Astral Cubing
[*]626 sigalig
[*]624 Pyra42
[*]617 begiuli65
[*]616 Metallic Silver
[*]601 AidanNoogie
[*]577 RahmB
[*]577 swankfukinc
[*]575 Glomnipotent
[*]573 Elf
[*]565 Chris Van Der Brink
[*]560 Bogdan
[*]558 NathanaelCubes
[*]549 Manatee 10235
[*]543 MusiCuber
[*]538 leudcfa
[*]536 GarethBert11
[*]536 Cooki348
[*]530 Daniel Johnson
[*]529 Ethan Misteri
[*]523 Dylan Swarts
[*]521 epride17
[*]516 Keith Maben
[*]505 [email protected]
[*]492 weatherman223
[*]484 yghklvn
[*]478 miasponseller
[*]476 Danila Ryabinin
[*]469 tolgakantarci
[*]459 OJ Cubing
[*]459 Cuz Red
[*]459 Aamirhaha
[*]458 boroc226han
[*]454 xyzzy
[*]446 JMHCubed
[*]442 gavinz
[*]440 Underwatercuber
[*]424 PugCuber
[*]405 Zac04attack
[*]402 bhoffman492
[*]395 MartinN13
[*]388 Aleki
[*]382 InlandEmpireCuber
[*]364 typeman5
[*]363 CornerCutter
[*]362 tigermaxi
[*]348 Sean Hartman
[*]347 Zach Clark
[*]327 Zman04
[*]322 Elysian_Hunter
[*]318 Natanael
[*]315 d4m1no
[*]311 Alex Carlson
[*]302 SlowCuber17
[*]298 MatsBergsten
[*]297 RifleCat
[*]293 JustinTimeCuber
[*]289 SpartanSailor
[*]289 SpeedCubeReview
[*]275 Lewis
[*]268 NoProblemCubing
[*]263 oliviervlcube
[*]262 xpoes
[*]260 SirAD
[*]258 Duncan Bannon
[*]256 sleipnir
[*]254 Deri Nata Wijaya
[*]254 topppits
[*]250 elimescube
[*]247 whatshisbucket
[*]247 EdubCubez
[*]241 T1_M0
[*]239 audiophile121
[*]232 BHCubing
[*]226 Jacck
[*]226 PlayFun555
[*]224 Burnsy101
[*]222 BMcCl1
[*]220 dnguyen2204
[*]215 Matt Hudon
[*]213 Schmizee
[*]210 colegemuth
[*]209 GenTheThief
[*]208 rubik2005
[*]197 julio974
[*]196 the super cuber
[*]196 Avinash
[*]191 qwer13
[*]182 One Wheel
[*]175 Piyu
[*]164 JL Cubing
[*]160 scylla
[*]157 kji269
[*]154 GTregay
[*]153 Marcceello
[*]153 GC1998
[*]152 NolanDoes2x2
[*]151 LightFlame_
[*]150 Petri Krzywacki
[*]148 DalDal
[*]142 CraZZ CFOP
[*]137 Keroma12
[*]135 cuber3141592
[*]132 xander3
[*]130 uesyuu
[*]129 KliK
[*]127 DMSCUBER
[*]125 Ali161102
[*]125 Ethan Epstein
[*]111 Ecuasamurai
[*]109 The Cubinator
[*]109 dschieses
[*]106 Rubiksdude4144
[*]102 boowen
[*]101 TipsterTrickster
[*]100 LostGent
[*]96 IshanHM
[*]96 Reizii_
[*]92 scydot
[*]91 TigaJun
[*]90 kilwap147
[*]90 vilkkuti25
[*]88 Brayden Adams
[*]80 JackPurdum
[*]79 ricey
[*]73 Bandamo
[*]69 MJCuber05
[*]68 thunderbell cuber
[*]66 xbrandationx
[*]64 UnknownCanvas
[*]64 Aaron C
[*]61 CubingUnleashed
[*]53 muchacho
[*]50 Thrasher989
[*]49 sam596
[*]49 Bubbagrub
[*]48 Ender436
[*]44 Dale Nash
[*]43 iShruthi
[*]39 not_kevin
[*]39 RyuKagamine
[*]37 ComputerGuy365
[*]31 CubingDoggo
[*]28 CubicChipmunk
[*]26 Washington
[*]23 CubingCrazy
[*]22 arbivara
[*]19 AbsoRuud
[*]16 [email protected]
[*]14 Foreright
[*]13 Jack Pfeifer
[*]12 pollito
[*]12 StarlilywolfCubes
[*]11 denthebro
[*]10 TommyC
[*]5 nathanj439
[/LIST]
```


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 7, 2018)

Wow - 209 competitors this week, and 18 people with over 1000 points!!


----------



## colegemuth (Aug 7, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> Wow, time for a long list (almost 2000 lines)



For a list of this length, could you use the BB Code Editor to put it in a box to scroll through? That way your post each week is contained in a reasonably short post that you can scroll past if you don't want to see all of the results?


----------



## One Wheel (Aug 7, 2018)

I don't want to add too much to what you're already doing, but would it be possible to go back to the x/y format for MBLD results? It's nice to see what people attempted.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 7, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> I don't want to add too much to what you're already doing, but would it be possible to go back to the x/y format for MBLD results? It's nice to see what people attempted.


You could perhaps go to the comp site, there you can see all peoples solved/attempted.

@colegemuth: yes, perhaps I should do that now. I have been doing it (per event) in
the totals for each year (where the lists of course are even longer).


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 7, 2018)

One Wheel said:


> I don't want to add too much to what you're already doing, but would it be possible to go back to the x/y format for MBLD results? It's nice to see what people attempted.


I can probably fix that when I find time to do it. I'm pretty backed up with other issues right now, though, so it might take a while for me to get to it.

This changed when we increased the automation for generating the results. I've played with the format for the results a bit - it's expressed both ways on the website, and apparently I copied the wrong one into the results.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 7, 2018)

Time for thecubicle.us Gift Card Lottery. 1 chance in 209, that's not much.

The winning number is 913! What?? Aha 9 * 13 = 117. That means *sirAD* wins $15!

*Congratulations!*


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 7, 2018)

I tried

```
..
```
 and the result is so so.
Anyone knows how to get rid of the blank rows? Or should I preformat without lists first?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 7, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> I tried
> 
> ```
> ..
> ...


I really don't like it. If we have to let go of the colors and formatting, I'd rather just keep the long list. Since it usually mostly closes the thread anyway, it's not that big of a deal to have to scroll through it once a week at the end of the week.

So I guess the real question is: is there a way to put the list in a bbcode box without destroying the formatting?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 8, 2018)

I agree to both points.


----------

